# Burns-Crawford, DeGale-Khatchikian, Stieglitz-Abraham 3, Chavez Jr-Vera 2 & Undercards RBR (Ft. NC)



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Excellent night of Boxing, tonight's RBR will also feature Noodle chat. :good

*Ricky Burns Vs. Terence Crawford card is live from 7.00pm on Sky Sports 2. *

*Robert Stieglitz Vs. Arthur Abraham III card is live on BoxNation from 8.00pm. *

*James DeGale Vs. Gevorg Khatchikian is live on Channel 5 from 9.10pm*

*Julio Cesar Chavez Jr Vs. Brian Vera II, Vasyl Lomachenko Vs. Orlando Salido card is live on BoxNation from 2.00am. *

*Running order of the Burns-Crawford card: 
*
_5:20pm or pre 7pm float(s):
Scott Allan v Francis Croes

Ryan Collins v Mariusz Bak

5:40pm
Martin J. Ward v Craig Woodruff

6:10pm
David Brophy v Jamie Ambler

LIVE on Sky Sports 2 HD from 7pm

7:10pm
Anthony Ogogo v Greg O'Neil

Followed by:
Scotty Cardle v Paul Appleby

Followed by:
John Murray v John Simpson

Followed by:
Anthony Joshua MBE v Hector Avila

Followed by:
Ricky Burns v Terence Crawford
WBO Lightweight World title

Live floats:
Michael Roberts v Romain Peker

Ryan Smith v Ibrar Riyaz_


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Was just making one myself. Here's a full listing of the schedule and channels if it helps, guys.



> A SUPER night of boxing ahead of us gents so here's the schedule, the channels and the times.
> *
> SKY SPORTS 2 - 7:00PM*
> 
> ...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Was just making one myself. Here's a full listing of the schedule and channels if it helps, guys.


:good


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

What a night of boxing ahead of us :happy


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Will tonight's thread be featuring any noodle chat?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ward stopped Woodruff apparently in his 130 debut, pretty impressive, not sure what round and obviously haven't seen it. Think he'll be much better served at 130, his power will show more and he isn't going to get lost in a stacked domestic division or lag behind Campbell like he would do up at 135.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Ward stopped Woodruff apparently in his 130 debut, pretty impressive, not sure what round and obviously haven't seen it. Think he'll be much better served at 130, his power will show more and he isn't going to get lost in a stacked domestic division or lag behind Campbell like he would do up at 135.


Yeah agreed about the move down.he will find it so much easier to get into British title contention.

Stopping woodruff is a good start,as he has beaten Carl Johannsen and tony pace in the last 12-18 months.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's going to be one long arse night. Expect frustration, shit stoppages, crappy judging, bad refereeing and a lot of cursing.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's going to be one long arse night. Expect frustration, shit stoppages, crappy judging, bad refereeing and a lot of cursing.


Ever the optimist Laz!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Will tonight's thread be featuring any noodle chat?


Yeah, just didn't have enough room to put it in the thread title.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody wish that these 4 shows were split across 2 days.

I like to watch all the bouts on these cards (even the dull German ones),and read the fallout the next day on here.problem is having all 4 shows in one night means I spend Sunday morning having a marathon of boxing,rather than it being across 2 days.

Still if this was how it had to be,to ensure 4 good cards in one night then I would gladly accept it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Interested to see how the manage Ward. Matchroom are great with prospects & guys at world level. But they seem to struggle with guys at domestic/area level.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ever the optimist Laz!


:lol: It's just not realistic, brother. You know.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What time is Burns ring walk? I wonder is it doable to watch Stieg-Abraham, Burns Crawford and then De Gale on C5 +1 ???


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Interested to see how the manage Ward. Matchroom are great with prospects & guys at world level. But they seem to struggle with guys at domestic/area level.


Yep they need to improve on that,Ryder should of had more tests before the BJS fight as one example


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> What time is Burns ring walk? I wonder is it doable to watch Stieg-Abraham, Burns Crawford and then De Gale on C5 +1 ???


Highly unlikely, I would think one of them would clash. Remember Haskins-Wilton is on first on C5 so DeGale won't be on til probably 10ish anyway.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's going to be one long arse night. Expect frustration, shit stoppages, crappy judging, bad refereeing and a lot of cursing.


and that's just the Matchroom card


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Bought sausages instead of noodles, hopefully a good decision.



Probably should have got sausages for now and pot noodle for later. atsch


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Yep they need to improve on that,Ryder should of had more tests before the BJS fight as one example


agree but i don't think the loss will harm his career if anything he will be a better fighter.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

In!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Bought sausages instead of noodles, hopefully a good decision.
> 
> Probably should have got sausages for now and pot noodle for later. atsch


Square sausage or run of the mill links sausage?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Square sausage or run of the mill links sausage?


Square sausage I think. Aberdeen Angus style from Tesco. Really nice taste and texture but not a classic sausage. A lot less fat than a typical Cumberland which means I can eat four rather than two.:cheers


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Very hyped for the Loma fight later. Domestic/German stuff isn't too bad, either :yep


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't live with square sausage's, sausage deserves a proper skin on it.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

NSFW said:


> *Square sausage I think. Aberdeen Angus styl*e from Tesco. Really nice taste and texture but not a classic sausage. A lot less fat than a typical Cumberland which means I can eat four rather than two.:cheers


Game changer


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> agree but i don't think the loss will harm his career if anything he will be a better fighter.


Sure it wasn`t the end of the world,it was just a shame with one more test and the experience of going 12 rounds he could of won that fight.You`re right through,it will not harm his career to much in the long term


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Campbell so much bigger than I thought.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Come back Dave Darts all is forgiven


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Sure it wasn`t the end of the world,it was just a shame with one more test and the experience of going 12 rounds he could of won that fight.You`re right through,it will not harm his career to much in the long term


Saunders was in a similar position, IMO. He won and,tough as it was at times, he'll be better for it. There's no shame in a loss to a solid fighter.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch's lawyers will be on the phone to Campbell for breach of copyright before the end of the night


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Saunders was in a similar position, IMO. He won and,tough as it was at times, he'll be better for it. There's no shame in a loss to a solid fighter.


True but the Blackwell fight experience helped BJS in the Ryder fight.Like you say no shame and he can come again


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Ogogo got a Nike deal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Saunders was in a similar position, IMO. He won and,tough as it was at times, he'll be better for it. There's no shame in a loss to a solid fighter.


Saunders still had 3/4 proper fights on his ledger whereas Ryder only had O'Kane.

How do you see the main event going DF?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Just bought a pair of all black Nike Timepo boots with the white swoosh. Cant wait for them to arrive now.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to see o'neil is game.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Just ordered my Chinese, getting ready for a good night of Boxing as the wife is out. Good times.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ogogo looks abit swingy/slappy.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Ogogo, now has got the power to stop this kid. Its something he should be aiming for around round 4-5 IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Just ordered my Chinese, getting ready for a good night of Boxing as the wife is out. Good times.


Got it steaming on my 55 inch via Chrome Cast. Best $50 I ever spent. Wife is at the shop buying eggs and bacon to make me a light breakfast.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Saunders still had 3/4 proper fights on his ledger whereas Ryder only had O'Kane.
> 
> How do you see the main event going DF?


I've not watched enough of Crawford, but he looks effective when he boxes. Good movement, nice shot selection. Not much power and no real killer instinct. I suspect he'll want to make Burns look confused and give him nothing to work with. Ricky will keep working, but I'd be surprised if he wins. A clear UD for Crawford, unless Ricky can wear the less experienced Mayan down late.

I won't see it live though - I'm in Amsterdam and I'm not sure if anyone's screening it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Not exactly top class stuff yet form ogogo.

But it's good to see him get some more rounds in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> ogogo looks abit swingy/slappy.


Been out of the ring to long.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Am I in the right place for noodle chat?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Got it steaming on my 55 inch via Chrome Cast. Best $50 I ever spent. Wife is at the shop buying eggs and bacon to make me a light breakfast.


Sounds good, wish i was in the US instead of shitty Wolvo, i'm not jealous though, honestly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> I've not watched enough of Crawford, but he looks effective when he boxes. Good movement, nice shot selection. Not much power and no real killer instinct. I suspect he'll want to make Burns look confused and give him nothing to work with. Ricky will keep working, but I'd be surprised if he wins. A clear UD for Crawford, unless Ricky can wear the less experienced Mayan down late.
> 
> I won't see it live though - I'm in Amsterdam and I'm not sure if anyone's screening it.


Should be able to find a stram or download tomorow.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

O Neil has slowed down from the body shots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Sounds good, wish i was in the US instead of shitty Wolvo, i'm not jealous though, honestly.


Haha. To be fair I would pay about $500 for a Nandos right now!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Am I in the right place for noodle chat?


Yes. :good


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Agogo won't make it past British level IMO. So many flaws


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ogogo breathing heavily in the corner.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Yes. :good


:happy


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Haha. To be fair I would pay about $500 for a Nandos right now!


TBf this Chinese i have ordered for about 10 quid is one of the best i have ever had, so i can't complain. On a side not i once chatted to Billy Nelson in Nando's and he was a very nice fella, loves his food as you can imagine.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll chill in here with my british counterparts until Bama makes the RBR in the WBF


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Is Ogogo living out in 'Murica? Unless he's based out there full-time for the sparring I can't see why he didn't just sign with Matchroom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

jimcox88 said:


> Agogo won't make it past British level IMO. So many flaws


Yeh. Fighters rarley improve as they have more fights and gain expirience!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I'll chill in here with my british counterparts until Bama makes the RBR in the WBF


Supporting Crawford i guess, do you favor him heavily tonight?.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

The flaws he can improve but his chin and engine he can't. Feel free to bump this when he gets sparked when he steps up


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

O neil is there for the taking, I want to see a stoppage


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yeh. Fighters rarley improve as they have more fights and gain expirience!


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think ogogo's main strengths since turning pro have been his fitness and a higher level of punch output in the ring.

What happens when he meets a championship level fighter who will have the same assets?

I'm not sold on him as a pro.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yeh. Fighters rarley improve as they have more fights and gain expirience!


Its real hard to judge him in these fights, this just seems like an exercise to get a few round in on a Burns World title bill. I don't rate wake me uo beofre you ogogo that highly yet bus as you say he can improve.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a chromecast rob...what exactly Is your setup tonight? You mirroring a chrome tab or is there an app?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

jimcox88 said:


> The flaws he can improve but his chin and engine he can't. Feel free to bump this when he gets sparked when he steps up


You can improve the latter, but not the former. You could say the last sentence about any fighter. Almost everyone loses.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Ogogo almost did a Tyson Fury ownage upper cut there. Not impressed with this at all.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

He can't improve his engine IMO it was poor in the ams and is poor tonight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Supporting Crawford i guess, do you favor him heavily tonight?.


Yeah I'm with Terrence, I see a 8-4 type decision at the worse. Hopefully its closer, I love close fights


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

If ogogo can do an 8 rounder next time,maybe in the US against someone durable.then I'd like to see him back in a 10 rounder on a matchroom card against Danny butler or someone of that ilk and experience.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ogogo is distinctly average


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

A lot of ring rust tonight. Looks poor and shows a serious lack of power


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Yeah I'm with Terrence, I see a 8-4 type decision at the worse. Hopefully its closer, I love close fights


Can't beat a competitive close fight i agree, unless its a guy you really dislike i suppose its good to see them get dominated ha. I'm sure you will share my thought here that all i'm really asking for is if it goes to the cards is that its scored fairly. Burns vs Beltran was scored very badly,


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking forward to juan diaz is he still a lightweight?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a better fight than I expected.

O'neil was game and well deserves his paycheck.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Yeah agree with the general sentiments, for me he lacks intangibles to be a quality championship fighter in terms of his power, toughness and engine, all 3 of which were shown up in the amateurs and at the Olympics and so you would expect when it comes to stepping up against quality operators over a championship distance will be shown up once again. At the moment he's too sharp and refined for these type of guys at the moment and just a level above in terms of talent, but when he steps up I don't see him doing all that much. Might mix it at fringe world-level at best IMO and that'll be through good management.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

jimcox88 said:


> Agogo won't make it past British level IMO. So many flaws





jimcox88 said:


> He can't improve his engine IMO it was poor in the ams and is poor tonight


How many of his am fights did you see?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I want Anthony 'aj' Joshua's relaxed temperament.

I get nervous before sparring,yet Joshua is utterly devoid of stress or nerves at any time.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ogogo needs to fight more often, perhaps a fight every 45 days.....fighting on the Mayweather undercard should be a good experience...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Ogogo chief support to Mayweather!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> A lot of ring rust tonight. Looks poor and shows a serious lack of power


that's what I though...


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

You want a ballpoint figure? Ga


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought ogogo looked very good tbf. Enjoyable fight for a six rounder. Have to say he hasn't stood out in the past but hope he can build upon this.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Yeah agree with the general sentiments, for me he lacks intangibles to be a quality championship fighter in terms of his power, toughness and engine, all 3 of which were shown up in the amateurs and at the Olympics and so you would expect when it comes to stepping up against quality operators over a championship distance will be shown up once again. At the moment he's too sharp and refined for these type of guys at the moment and just a level above in terms of talent, but when he steps up I don't see him doing all that much. Might mix it at fringe world-level at best IMO and that'll be through good management.


I've no strong feeling on the guy, but this seems a little harsh!

How can something be intangible if you can measure it? Intangibles are things like heart, resilience, etc. power is something you can clearly see.

Maybe he's guff, but he's got time to improve.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell Alex Arthur's put on a bit of weight, clearly the only person in Scotland along with Billy Nelson not on brown.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Fuck the Krankies doing the punditry on Sky.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

you have to consider the competition too...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Rob said:


> Ogogo chief support to Mayweather!


non-televised for sure.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Fucking hell Alex Arthur's put on a bit of weight, clearly the only person in Scotland along with Billy Nelson not on brown.


Roids.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Yeah I'm with Terrence, I see a 8-4 type decision at the worse. Hopefully its closer, I love close fights


Do you think Crawford will get it if it's a close fight in Scotland


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I like AJ's perfectionist attitude


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Fucking hell Alex Arthur's put on a bit of weight, clearly the only person in Scotland along with Billy Nelson not on brown.


That's what I was thinking a lightweight as well size of him to Luke Campbell .Think it looks like muscle though .


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing. No noodle for me tonight, not got any food in. There are some plums in the kitchen though, bad times. Mrs will likely bring Chinese later though, or wings, so it's all gravy.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank god we have a real fight coming up.

Cardle-Appleby should be much better in reality than on paper.styles may well mix nicely.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Looking forward to juan diaz is he still a lightweight?


Yes, Boxnation should be showing his fight. Diaz hasn't really been in with good opponents since he came back so hard to judge if he still has it. loved his fights with JMM.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Boxing. No noodle for me tonight, not got any food in. There are some plums in the kitchen though, bad times. Mrs will likely bring Chinese later though, or wings, so it's all gravy.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone going with Appleby?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I've no strong feeling on the guy, but this seems a little harsh!
> 
> How can something be intangible if you can measure it? Intangibles are things like heart, resilience, etc. power is something you can clearly see.
> 
> Maybe he's guff, but he's got time to improve.


:lol: I've used the wrong word but you know what I mean, split between technical traits and athletic one's I think he's a bit lacking the latter area, technically he doesn't look bad, jab is decent, sharp, nice variety although got a bit scrappy in there at times throwing the same combinations over and over sloppily looking to force the stoppage, he's obviously going to be well refined coming the GB ranks and athletically he's got good handspeed, but I don't feel he has enough natural power, doesn't look strong enough to cope inside and his engine was clearly shown up in the Olympics as he got dropped numerous times throughout the tournament in late rounds through exhaustion.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

For me it's a three round fight tonight. Whoever gets it right early sets themselves up for victory IMHO.

Burns has to stop Crawford getting settled. If he doesn't start well it bodes for a long and tough night. 

Burns like Maidana did has to start fast and unsettle Crawford's footwork and poise. Crawford often comes out orthodox but recent fights switches to southpaw early on and he's better as a southpaw IMHO. 

The problem for Burns is he struggles to gauge the range against guys who box off back foot. Crawford fights with good hand to eye co-ordination and has his gloves open and he uses half steps back and i believe he will box as normal and make Burns reach which he did vs Gonzalez and i believe he will counter punch early and just upset Burns with little steps back and to side and throw jab to body to offset Burns and as i said counter when Burns commits. 

I think Burns may open up earlier then normal and i think Crawford will mix his work up from leading to countering and once he feels at home he will start to dig in a little but without risking to much. I think Crawford will see some sticky patches but i think he will ride out any storms to become the new WBO lightweight champion of the world. 

Burns keys to victory is utilizing his jab as Crawford, Straight right behind jab and Left Hook as Crawford can be clipped with that punch as he circles at times his feet meet. 

I actually think Crawford's feet let him down. He doesn't pivot that well and he can get himself off balance i believe Burns needs to fight the fight at a high tempo with his solid fundamentals and he needs to be the aggressor and close the range to mid to short and force Crawford back. 

But i think Crawford who i've listened to Bradley and Garcia wax lyrical over will just have to much class and finish the job Gonzalez couldn't as i see him fighting a tad similar to that.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Do you think Crawford will get it if it's a close fight in Scotland


I can only hope for competent judges...but if its a close fight, I don't see why Burns wouldn't take it


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

alza1988 said:


> That's what I was thinking a lightweight as well size of him to Luke Campbell .Think it looks like muscle though .


Looks a bit chubby in the face to me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

#TeamSandCastle in here !!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

My Chinese just came and the Wife is out all night. I'm very happy ha.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Luke Campbell is a pundit. Matchroom/Sky ripping off BoxNation once again.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Fucking hell Alex Arthur's put on a bit of weight, clearly the only person in Scotland along with Billy Nelson not on brown.





Vano-irons said:


> Anyone going with Appleby?


The Appleby of 2-3 years ago,maybe.

But I have a feeling the urgent pressure he will use could make him an easy target.

Cardle masterclass :lol:


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Appleby here


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Luke Campbell is a pundit. Matchroom/Sky ripping off BoxNation once again.


What?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardle is boring as fuck, but Appleby is generally in good fights. This could go either way, my money is on Cardle being boring as fuck though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

a few words ..lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fancy Cardle to win on points possibly late stoppage. I think he may perform well tonight and Appleby can fall apart as seen before..


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Anyone going with Appleby?


Fuck yeah. War Apples :ibutt


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't stand Cardle so i hope he loses but i see him boring us to a UD here.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Appleby just loading up too much and punching from too wide, Cardle sharper down the middle and better upper body movement.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cardle's a very loose fighter. It's nice to see someone so relaxed in the ring but i do worry he will get hurt at some point with a short right hand inside. 

He needs to tighten up a little but he's got ability it be stupid to say he hasn't. He's just got to have more substance..


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

how long until the main event?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Cardle is boring as fuck, but Appleby is generally in good fights. This could go either way, my money is on Cardle being boring as fuck though.


Hi Bryn. Looking well.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> how long until the main event?


About 2 hours.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Hope DeGale and Burns don't clash


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good round :yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hi Bryn. Looking well.


Oh hey Pabs. What are you doing here?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah this is warming up nicely.

Could be a bloody battle here.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Hope DeGale and Burns don't clash


If they do and they probably will, Burns is the better and bigger fight for sure.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that 'Mad' Frankie Fraser next to Eddie Hearn?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Can see Cardle is a tough kid. Just way he carries himself and way he gets hit and fires back. Like it..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why isnt this over 10 for celtic title or something? bizarre one.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Oh hey Pabs. What are you doing here?


Um I thought this was Noodle Chat but I dunno there's a lot of, ahem, BOXING in here so maybe I'm mistaken. I'm just haps I've run into a familiar face.

idk doe :sad5


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

This fight is better than i expected so far.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Appleby looks miles better than he did against Connelly and even ormond.

He is struggling to pick him off with his jab.but his jab is good and sharp,I expect it to start finding its target soon.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Hope DeGale and Burns don't clash


That fucked me up a second til I realised you meant time schedule tonight and not a future fight.:lol:


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

I reckon cardle may look very tired after 5/6. This is not the fight he likes


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Applebey making a good fight but Cardle is winning every round.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Lorraine Kelly's tits are ringside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

First round I would give to Applebey.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cardle carries more power than his record would suggest.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Is that 'Mad' Frankie Fraser next to Eddie Hearn?


Ain't that Mickey Cantwell :yep Frankies in his 90s mate


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Im a tit thought this was a 10 rounder, my selection most likely wouldnt have changed but still. Gonna fuck my acca nice n early here .


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gallagher says it's level after 6.

Bullshit it is.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just making sure Cardle stays on his job and makes sure he wins the final two to avoid any issues..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor from Cardle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Joe G wants Cardle v John Murray lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

argh sad..appleby deserved to carry on>?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor Appleby.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

British stoppage #1


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Ain't that Mickey Cantwell :yep Frankies in his 90s mate


We both wrong. It's Marc Almond from Soft Cell.

Tim Howard is in the purple shirt.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Fair play. Cardle came on rather than tire. Good stuff


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Appleby was taking a lot of head shots there but should of had another go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

People will moan about the stoppage but I agree with it. You shouldnt then your back and ignore the referee.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit stoppage(nah not to bad he was coming apart)


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's going to be one long arse night. Expect frustration, shit stoppages, crappy judging, bad refereeing and a lot of cursing.


Ehem.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done to Cardle. Stepped on the gas..


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Right decision imo... and I hate British stoppages.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Cardle should try and get a Scottish title on the next Burns bill.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Great shot, A Cradle fight i actually enjoyed ha.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't mind that stoppage. Appleby looked spent


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Appleby gave the ref every excuse to stop that. Why was he fannying around leaning forward on the ropes after he got up, instead of standing upright to show the ref he was okay?


No complaints with that stoppage.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Who had this fight as the first bullshit stoppage?


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Appleby gave it a go tonight but ran out of steam, good effort. Decent win for Cardle.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Awful tie from Eddie Hearn. Awful shirt, awful face and awful legs.

Simply awful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Applebey be a good fight for Campbell.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Appleby gave the ref every excuse to stop that. Why was he fannying around leaning forward on the ropes after he got up, instead of standing upright to show the ref he was okay?
> 
> No complaints with that stoppage.


Agreed. He looked knackered. Good effort though ... Hope we see him on another burns bill


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck sake that's ruined my accy already.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Applebey be a good fight for Campbell.


Good shout actually. Rob, how is your chromecast setup tonight? Steaming a tab on chrome or through an app?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

If Burns wins, will it be more impressive than Froch over Bute?

On paper I would say yes, but Froch destroyed Bute. So it would depend on the manner of victory.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Appleby was hurt badly there, his reaction to the knockdown wasnt great. Still the Brit referees are always looking for a way to stop the fight. Completely different to America.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The Genius said:


> If Burns wins, will it be more impressive than Froch over Bute?
> 
> On paper I would say yes, but Froch destroyed Bute. So it would depend on the manner of victory.


I don't think so. Bute wasn't the most proven fighter but he had a few good wins whereas Crawford really is inexperienced. He's a good fighter but there's always question marks until proven otherwise. Will he have heart? Will he have a chin? How will his stamina fare? For that reason, whilst a Burns win would be very good, I'd say it's behind Froch's over Bute.


----------



## brucebuffershair (Nov 16, 2013)

Got to agree with whats been said about the Appleby stoppage, why was he standing with his back to the referee until the count of 8, surely if you want to keep fighting you should be looking the referee in the eye so he can see your ok.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> If Burns wins, will it be more impressive than Froch over Bute?
> 
> On paper I would say yes, but Froch destroyed Bute. So it would depend on the manner of victory.[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This should be a cracking fight for however long it lasts


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What shit entrance music by Murray. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sup lads just woke up. Missed anything worthwhile?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I never thought i'd see John Simpson fight John Murray..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I really like Simpson. Decent fighter, and i've never seen him in a boring fight.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

How long has Simpson been back with Billy?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

after this, the main event?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to this Murray looks massive compared to Simmo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

already at it. Murray in his normal stance.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> after this, the main event?


Joshua then the Main.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

The Genius said:


> If Burns wins, will it be more impressive than Froch over Bute?
> 
> On paper I would say yes, but Froch destroyed Bute. So it would depend on the manner of victory.


Good question. I'd have to say no. Froch absolutely dismantled a long-time champ, a puncher, a guy people thought p4per Ward was avoiding, and I'd say he was written off going into that fight as Burns is now...


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Simpson like a elf in there!


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Murray looks miles bigger than Simpson, hurting him regularly. Shame. This won't last.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This won't go long, unfortunately.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this the guy Brandon Rios fought...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Simpson is just way too small for Murray, cant see this going too long


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Got 2-7 before the first bell on murray hes 1-8 now


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Just looks like the Coyle fight previous in here, legit lightweight verging on 140lber in against a featherweight. Simpson needs to move back down ASAP or he's going to become a permanent gatekeeper.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Size difference is way to much not even competitive Simmo can't push him back and Murray is looking sharp that right hand especially.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Still no head movement from Murray. He'd be a quality fighter if he did.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> this the guy Brandon Rios fought...


correct


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Murray looks enormous compared to Simpson.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> I don't think so. Bute wasn't the most proven fighter but he had a few good wins whereas Crawford really is inexperienced. He's a good fighter but there's always question marks until proven otherwise. Will he have heart? *Will he have a chin*? How will his stamina fare? For that reason, whilst a Burns win would be very good, I'd say it's behind Froch's over Bute.


His chin got tested against Presscott. Who is one of the biggest punchers at the weight currently.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> this the guy Brandon Rios fought...


Murray, yeah.

Great to see him back on the domestic scene. Massive mismatch, can Simpson not make feather/super feather anymore?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

its over..


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Simpson is tiny, but he has a massive head, i am fairly sure he has mild dwarfism.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pull Simpson out. Man is not a lightweight, especially at this level.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dude is winded out..and the ref was like Nawww kid!


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

British stoppage #2


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

How did this fight get made? Ridiculous.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

damn lol


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Tough man simmo but that was too much for him. Good call from the ref as Simmo wasn't making a dent in him.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Still think that was a good fight @Jack?

Fucking dreadful matchmaking.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Pointless that. Shit matchmaking.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Chopping him in half with these bodyshots.

Shit stoppage though why not just let him recover in the corner for a minute and then come out again?

I'm so fed up with this shit standard of refereeing, there isn't a 3 knockdown rule in effect you stupid cunt.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Ref done Simmo a favour there thankfully, Murray far too big, mismatch.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Woeful mismatch.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Murray still has something left,but Simpson should never fight at lightweight again


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

And that is why we have weight classes in boxing


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Absurd fight to make.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor matchmaking was never going to be competitive


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

That ended up being a bit of a farce. Shame.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

On paper this looked a good fight soon as you seen the size comparison there really was no point.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

! Matchroom put some proper fights on fuck this crap on sky I tuning into boxnation!


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Good to see Murray back. He's up there with our best lightweights and has been for some years. Would like to see him in with Crolla/Burns/Coyle etc


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good to see Murray back but that was a mismatch

The British lightweight division is so good right now, I love it


----------



## brucebuffershair (Nov 16, 2013)

I cant help thinking it may be time for John Simpson to retire, he doesnt look like he has much left, even though he not even 30 (i think ) he looks old and at he's not a light weight and he's just going to get beaten up badly.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Horrible mismatch.

I feel for Simpson.he deserves better than being fed to lightweights on burns undercards just to sell a few tickets for matchroom.

He has had choi,coyle and Murray in a row.on the back of as tough a cv as you will see for a domestic level fighter.

If burns headlines for matchroom again,then Hearn should have the decency to put him in a good scrap with a super feather or even a featherweight.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Not a bad comeback from john smith there. His fatal heart attack in the mid nineties woulda finished many a fighter.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

brucebuffershair said:


> I cant help thinking it may be time for John Simpson to retire, he doesnt look like he has much left, ven though he not even 30 (i think ) he looks old and at he's not a light weight


You might be right,but maybe he should step back down to SF first to se if he anything left.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mismatch of epic proportions. Cannot believe John's boxing at LW but i know why he wants the dough and the moneys there..


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Well said OTW


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Captain Freedom said:


> On paper this looked a good fight soon as you seen the size comparison there really was no point.


no. on paper it didnt looked like a good fight. especially not after the coyle fight and especially not at leightweight against a guy like Murray.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gallagher won't let it happen IMHO.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Horrible mismatch.
> 
> I feel for Simpson.he deserves better than being fed to lightweights on burns undercards just to sell a few tickets for matchroom.
> 
> ...


Agree


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ive missed john murray - he is a fucking beast.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:handofbogo
@Bogotazo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin hell..turn on boxnation!!!!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Horrible mismatch.
> 
> I feel for Simpson.he deserves better than being fed to lightweights on burns undercards just to sell a few tickets for matchroom.
> 
> ...


Hearn will get him Lomachenko or Rigondeaux next. He loves John.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Gallagher won't let it happen IMHO.


:deal


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Wouldn't mind Murray-Mitchell II on the Froch-Groves bill....


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> no. on paper it didnt looked like a good fight. especially not after the coyle fight and especially not at leightweight against a guy like Murray.


:deal

Not sure what paper folk are looking at! atsch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Crolla forgetting a tad that he was down to fight Simpson himself..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

gallagher will never let it happen in a million years.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> fuckin hell..turn on boxnation!!!!


Scary shit!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Crolla forgetting a tad that he was down to fight Simpson himself..


:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Murray would ruin Crolla


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Luke 'paul hardcastle' campbell


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Wouldn't mind Murray-Mitchell II on the Froch-Groves bill....


Ill have a bit of that.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

fucking hell!!!! couple of munters boxing on boxnation


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Good question. I'd have to say no. Froch absolutely dismantled a long-time champ, a puncher, a guy people thought p4per Ward was avoiding, and I'd say he was written off going into that fight as Burns is now...


Froch is a level above Burns and had fought some of the best fighters possible. Burns is coming off some awful performances. He basically lost his last fight and suffered a really bad injury.

All the chaps on here are picking Crawford. I'm yet to see anyone pick Burns.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Ogogo is distinctly average


Agree... Eubank Jnr would beat the shit out of Ogogo


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

the iron sheik said:


> fucking hell!!!! couple of munters boxing on boxnation


:lol:

-

Campbell is a shit pundit by the way, runs out of stuff to say quickly and just ends abruptly.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

the iron sheik said:


> fucking hell!!!! couple of munters boxing on boxnation


Its quite erotic.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Froch is a level above Burns and had fought some of the best fighters possible. Burns is coming off some awful performances. He basically lost his last fight and suffered a really bad injury.
> 
> All the chaps on here are picking Crawford. I'm yet to see anyone pick Burns.


Plenty are picking Burns in the prediction league


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Would love it if Murray smashes Crolla. 

Wtf is this shit on now?


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

The arrogance of Nick Halling really is something.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't like Michael Roberts style much although he is a neat boxer.

But the Frenchman he is in with is very poor.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Another mismatch! YESSSSSS! Next up, Joshua is only 1/200f to beat Avila. Beats the 1/1000 that it was last time.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

What are Ricky's top 5 wins?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What on earth is this fight doing on at 9pm? No one wants to watch this shite.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The Genius said:


> What are Ricky's top 5 wins?


Mitchell
Katsidis
Martinez
Gonzalez
Moses

Pretty easy really, just the order is a bit more thinking (mine isn't in order btw)


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

The Genius said:


> What are Ricky's top 5 wins?


1. Martinez

Thats it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf is channel 5 doing a tourney?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> What on earth is this fight doing on at 9pm? No one wants to watch this shite.


Agree,filler because the Simpson-Murray finished early.God I hope the Burns fight is good.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> What are Ricky's top 5 wins?


I'll play as this fight is utter turd.

I'd go with
1-Martinez
2-katsidis
3-Mitchell
4-Moses
5-Gonzalez


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony joshua


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeGale bill starting now by the way remember guys!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Hurrah! I found somewhere to watch the fight!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Hurrah! I found somewhere to watch the fight!


mrs collins bedroom?


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Woman boxing on boxnation .............. No thank you


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> wtf is channel 5 doing a tourney?


Looks like a Prizefighter type.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Wasn't Roberts one of the Skys one to watch about 3 years ago.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Fat Mick pushing hard for DeGale to be made mando but not sounding confident


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Danny said:


> Mitchell - He didnt fight a 'well prepared Kevin Mitchell' so cant read into that fight too much.
> Katsidis - Shot to pieces, coming off two savage beatings, blue print had been totally previous written to beat him.
> Martinez - Decent
> Gonzalez - He quit after schooling Burns
> ...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bernstein on the mic...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeGale needs that world title money, can't even afford socks without holes in them.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Halling is such a pompous cunt. He needs to fuck off.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Aah,I will watch pretty much any boxing and find something of value.but after watching ogogo in a run out,a mismatch with poor John Simpson and knowing Anthony Joshua is coming up in a blow out.im finding very little to enthuse about here.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeGale's obviously talking shit about the timing of this injury at least, never said anything in the post-fight interview against Davis about his 'Gilmore's Groin' issue.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Danny said:


> Mitchell
> Katsidis
> Martinez
> Gonzalez
> ...


Jazzy Jeffro


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ridiculous that this bum fight is shown instead of martin ward

degale time


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

i thought haskins/wilton was live? its already finished.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Fat Mick pushing hard for DeGale to be made mando but *not sounding confident*


That's Hennesey's style.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

These two need to be put in the bin. Awful fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hopefully the main event is interesting. don't forget Salido-Lomanchenko sp?/ Chavez-Vera later...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

If you cannot put on a decent undercard because the main event cost money just have the main event start by 9.30pm.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> If you cannot put on a decent undercard because the main event cost money just have the main event start by 9.30pm.


:deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ishy said:


> If you cannot put on a decent undercard because the main event cost money just have the main event start by 9.30pm.


Real T...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Pony fight this...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Halling needs to fuck off. Give Ed Draper the gig!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

jimcox88 said:


> Agogo won't make it past British level IMO. So many flaws





Ishy said:


> If you cannot put on a decent undercard because the main event cost money just have the main event start by 9.30pm.


The venue wants punters drinking for longer!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope everyone dislikes Halling as the guy is a cunt and a shite biased clueless Boxing commentator.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

It comes to something when I'd rather watch build up to boxing (5) than actual boxing (mismatchroom).


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> The venue wants punters drinking for longer!


Their Scottish,it doesn't matter as they will drink it dry anyway.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Since this is nonsense a completely random question. Anyone know anything about Cuban cruiser Yunier Dorticos? 16-0 with 16 KO's. Stopped a 13-0-1 fighter in the first last night.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Thank fuck this shit has finally finished. Was anybody even watching?


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Danny said:


> DeGale needs that world title money, can't even afford socks without holes in them.


Be glad he could of done a Haye and showed the cameras

Multitasking fail i quoted the wrong post


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pisspoor fight that.

This reminds me of the froch-Kessler and froch-groves undercards where we all spent the time before the main complaining about the fights put on.lets hope it ends u the same way as those 2.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I've just been watching the snooker on Eurosport...

And this is with 3 boxing shows on at the same time!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Danny said:


> DeGale's obviously talking shit about the timing of this injury at least, never said anything in the post-fight interview against Davis about his 'Gilmore's Groin' issue.


Be glad he could of done a Haye and showed the cameras


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Um, ok. The 'Chunkettes' are, well, chunky. :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i thought haskins/wilton was live? its already finished.


You sure ? No results on boxrec yet


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

On channel 5 they just showed the "chunkettes" sat ringside, no offence but they were chunky and its shamefull. I like degale but he does himself no favous.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Up next: Anthony... Joshuaaaaaaaagh!!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> You sure ? No results on boxrec yet


Check this

https://twitter.com/DewiPowell


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor Chunky,Ugly kid looks likes he`s fighting at Wembley next and he


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Used to be a Joshua fan before he went mainstream :lol:

ESB had a bandwaggon in about 2010.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh fuck, Degale already walking to the ring? Nice... :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

what in the hell kind of commercial is that?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Channel 5 announcer straight from the dodgems.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor Chunky,Ugly kid looks likes he`s fighting at Wembley next and he`s fighting at a venue like this


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

chunky!!!!!!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Listen to Degales interview after the fight everytime he says ( nice ) he reminds me of borat


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Rave On!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Used to be a Joshua fan before he went mainstream :lol:
> 
> ESB had a bandwaggon in about 2010.


I was in Camp Joshua full-time after I saw him win the ABA's on Beeb a few years ago. #pilotingthebandwagon


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Advertising gameshows on Challenge during the boxing. That's the level we're at lads.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Shabba.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Watched the end of ross kemp extreme world las vegas,intresting.Why should the casinos help the drug addicts?Fuck em

Any competative fights on yet ffs


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> I was in Camp Joshua full-time after I saw him win the ABA's on Beeb a few years ago. #pilotingthebandwagon


:yep Anyone who was on ESB back then was on the bandwaggon.

Bunce was actually hyping Joshua before he'd even fought in the ABAs.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Chunkys opponent found his name on the fridge written in magnets.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Chunky or Joshua? I literally cannot decide.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Glenn McCrory and Luke Campbell looks like a "take your kid to work day" sort of deal.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Arselicking the Scots :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fed up of the whole 'went 9 with Chisora' thing, everyone knows really that Chisora A) looked like shit B) was on a comeback and C) stylistically matches up much better for Avila. In reality he's an out of shape, blown up cruiserweight who's 40 years old and been knocked out 11 times. This doesn't last 3 full rounds. 

:lol: AJ's ring entrance music.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Doesn't take much to win over the Scots, just stick on The Proclaimers.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshua walking out to the proclaimers.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Glenn McCrory and Luke Campbell looks like a "take your kid to work day" sort of deal.


Looks more like a shit northern ventriloquist act.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Mr A said:


> Chunky or Joshua? I literally cannot decide.


Big Josh for 5 minutes until he's got rid of this guy and then Chunky from round 4 onwards.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Fed up of the whole 'went 9 with Chisora' thing, everyone knows really that Chisora A) looked like shit B) was on a comeback and C) stylistically matches up much better for Avila. In reality he's an out of shape, blown up cruiserweight who's 40 years old and been knocked out 11 times. This doesn't last 3 full rounds.
> 
> :lol: AJ's ring entrance music.


think it will be over in the first


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Next meaningless fight for Joshua.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: Joshua got Scotland on his nuts now.
That was easy.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao proper arse kissing..lol


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I can just about deal with 'beautiful city of Hull', but 'the beautiful city of Glasgow' is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh yeah what an endearing fellow, playing up to Scottish stereotypes.

British people sicken me.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

laz just nutted..


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Chunky's down!








To win early for me.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Laaaiiivve on sky


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua McAnthony. Suceeding where the thin white juke himself failed, what a guy.

Arena looks like its hotting up too. Could be in for something special if Burns can make a fight of it...


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Can AJ beat this badass..? I'm not sure.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Yeah assuming Joshua doesn't sit back and literally just use the jab, this should be over in the 1st.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Chunky's down!
> 
> :lol: Cunt.
> 
> To win early for me.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> lmao proper arse kissing..lol


To be fair he asked people on twitter to choose his song,the Scots love the Proclaimers


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh yeah what an endearing fellow, playing up to Scottish stereotypes.
> 
> British people sicken me.


:lol:


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony Joshua says Vote Yes.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

"Honoured by the Queen, he is a Member of the British Empire..."

:lol:

Joshua is becoming incredibly popular though. That's great to see. This fight won't be competitive but people will remember it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Member of the british empire? What does that even mean? Does the UK literally have knights and stuff like that?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Halling, ignoring the hideous boos he received there.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Zelenoff doing ok against Chunky.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeGale's defence is awful. He's 'slick' in the same way Martinez is.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Will an independent Scotland still love Joshua? That's the big question Nick Halling.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Member of the british empire? What does that even mean? Does the UK literally have knights and stuff like that?


It means he is the King of India and Canada.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Member of the british empire? What does that even mean? Does the UK literally have knights and stuff like that?


Yes. The Honours system.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Joshua moves well for a tall guy...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

james cut!!


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

The DeGale fight will not go on much longer. Opponent is outclassed.

Interestingly though, DeGale is cut in a bad place.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell. :lol:


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

VERY quick count there.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

as expected!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking mismatch again.

Mismatchroom is a deserved moniker tonight,


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Amazing test. He'll learn so, so much from that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was a waste of everyone's time. At least Joshua did what he was meant to and flattened the guy.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Good learning fights for Joshua I have to say. Good matchmaking.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

And the scots are only cheering so much because it means burns is out soon.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> *That was a waste of everyone's time.* At least Joshua did what he was meant to and flattened the guy.


Like every Joshua fight so far.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Time for a big john Mcdermot or a Matt Skelton for Josh


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He does look fucking good though, has all the tools. Needs a step up now though clearly.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And the scots are only cheering so much because it means burns is out soon.


Don't lie. Scotland knows a good English Heavyweight=A Good Scotland.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

get some yanks over here for him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

just need to stay active...


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

His reaction was like Wolf of Wall Street. Straight to cerebral palsy.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Time for some domestic contenders now for AJ, or at a move away from picking plucky losers.

From a technical standpoint he looked like he shook of a bit of rust from the last fight. That left hook to the body was well executed too, a nice punch...


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I would honestly put Joshua in with Kevin Johnson next.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Danny said:


> He does look fucking good though, has all the tools. Needs a step up now though clearly.


you're gracing us with your presence today. how good of you...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Since this is nonsense a completely random question. Anyone know anything about Cuban cruiser Yunier Dorticos? 16-0 with 16 KO's. Stopped a 13-0-1 fighter in the first last night.


Been following him for a couple of years. Decent but not outstanding am record, very aggressive for a Cuban with a real nasty streak. Fun fighter to watch although he can be rather dirty.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

basically the replay was the whole fight


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Last minute PR training from Fast Car. :lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a fan of degale but boy he looks awful in there. Suppose having mcdonnell as your trainer won't help either.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Do not want a David Price situation where he's marmalising short tubby blokes left, right and centre but not learning anything.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Al berstein " how does one become a chunkete ?" We al be a slightky chunby female and be willing to wear the t shirt seems to be only criteria.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Joshua has improved since his last fight, which is good to see. His jab was a lot better and I liked his combinations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Records after 5 fights.

Lennox Lewis - 54 Wins 81 Losses 9 Draws
Wlad Klitschko - 36 Wins 46 Losses 5 Draws
Alex Povetkin - 35 Wins 31 Losses 3 Draws
Anthony Joshua - 56 Wins 42 Losses 1 Draw


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> VERY quick count there.


I think Avila was taunting them into counting quicker, casually laying down cupping his ear.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Do not want a David Price situation where he's marmalising short tubby blokes left, right and centre but not learning anything.


When do you reckon he'll be fighting McDermott then? :smile


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What an absolute shit undercard, utterly appalling. 

This hero worship of Joshua and Campbell because they beat binmen is pathetic.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Been following him for a couple of years. Decent but not outstanding am record, very aggressive for a Cuban with a real nasty streak. Fun fighter to watch although he can be rather dirty.


:good

He's on the boxrec watch list now :lol:.

Hoping he's got stuff on youtube.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The biggest travesty here is still that there were people cheering during Joshua's ring walk.

Scotland as a people have no self-respect and the English remain hideously arrogant.

Wales.....you guys are alright.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> Joshua has improved since his last fight, which is good to see. His jab was a lot better and I liked his combinations.


But he had such a big reach,speed and power advantage that his jab should of been precise.

He didn't do anything wrong but this was a shit fight.avila had been stopped 11 times and is a natural cruiser.awful fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

S/O to @Pabby. I see you...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr A said:


> I think Avila was taunting them into counting quicker, casually laying down cupping his ear.


They were more like half second counts. Will Burns get the quick count if he goes down? I'm not complaining I had 80 on Joshua to win in round 1, but I expect it quick if Burns goes down if Avila gets it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Joshua has improved since his last fight, which is good to see. His jab was a lot better and I liked his combinations.


you're a mug mate....:lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

When is DeGale gonna finally gonna fuck of Jim McDonnel?

His jab is nonexistent, he still cuffs & throws wild hooks, footwork is laboured too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Ishy said:


> Do not want a David Price situation where he's marmalising short tubby blokes left, right and centre but not learning anything.


All his opponents so far have better than Prices first 10.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

What time's Abe/Stig expected?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope Avila goes some rounds? A guy who got knocked out in one round against Alekseev? Got knocked out early against some unknown crude brazilian HW?
Good joke. It was clear that Avila wouldnt go more then two rounds.atsch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Is that a bug on Glenn's head?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Records after 5 fights.
> 
> Lennox Lewis - 54 Wins 81 Losses 9 Draws
> Wlad Klitschko - 36 Wins 46 Losses 5 Draws
> ...


Come on rob,it's not the stats that count it's the opponent.

Avila and butlin were made to measure for a ko.the Italian and Darch have padded records.

I like to see the positives but that was a waste of time.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Sound technical advice from McCroryMcCrory


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> you're a mug mate....:lol:


:lol: matchroom payroll


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Pabby said:


> The biggest travesty here is still that there were people cheering during Joshua's ring walk.
> 
> Scotland as a people have no self-respect and the English remain hideously arrogant.
> 
> Wales.....you guys are alright.


wtf.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> All his opponents so far have better than Prices first 10.


Butler worse then Avila or this italian bum?
Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

One to watch said:


> And the scots are only cheering so much because it means burns is out soon.


Nah, he won them over no problem there and hyped that crowd up, kicking myself now for not going tonight, it looks electric there.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

audley harrison vs joshua lol


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Proclaimers really won Alex over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Sky/Boxing News rankings are shit.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Hes got the third leg of a ford fiesta handbrake


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Records after 5 fights.
> 
> Lennox Lewis - 54 Wins 81 Losses 9 Draws
> Wlad Klitschko - 36 Wins 46 Losses 5 Draws
> ...


Lennox Lewis' pro debut opponent - Al Malcolm who went the distance with Noel Quarless and Hughroy Currie.
2nd fight - Bruce Johnson - knockover job
3rd fight - Andrew Gerrard - distance with Johnny Nelson, Gary Mason needed 6 rounds (in his 22nd fight)
4th fight - Steve Garber - knockover job
5th fight - Melvin Epps - distance with Marvis Frazier, Mitch Green, Renaldo Snipes and Eddie Mustafa Muhammad.

Numbers mean fuck all Rob.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Proclaimers really won Alex over.


AJ doing his bit for Team GB :yep


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> When is DeGale gonna finally gonna fuck of Jim McDonnel?
> 
> His jab is nonexistent, he still cuffs & throws wild hooks, footwork is laboured too.


Apparently James has all the talent in the world and will become something special. Despite being a complete mess technically since he turned pro and looking dreadful against mediocre fighters and failing to win his sole step up against Groves. And even if you think DeGale won it, he was dreadful against someone who didn't walk right to him.

I'm sure when he retires people will say to me, "you were right all along. He's not that good and he IS a cunt."


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Lennox Lewis' pro debut opponent - Al Malcolm who went the distance with Noel Quarless and Hughroy Currie.
> 2nd fight - Bruce Johnson - knockover job
> 3rd fight - Andrew Gerrard - distance with Johnny Nelson, Gary Mason needed 6 rounds (in his 22nd fight)
> 4th fight - Steve Garber - knockover job
> ...


Yes.
Its not like you cant match Joshua with guys who will give him rounds and test him a bit more.

Often these guys have even negative records but that doesnt mean they are worse then this italian bum Joshua fought on his debut. That guy was only slightly better then Avila.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Lennox Lewis' pro debut opponent - Al Malcolm who went the distance with Noel Quarless and Hughroy Currie.
> 2nd fight - Bruce Johnson - knockover job
> 3rd fight - Andrew Gerrard - distance with Johnny Nelson, Gary Mason needed 6 rounds (in his 22nd fight)
> 4th fight - Steve Garber - knockover job
> ...


:lol:

Now THAT'S the forum equivalent of what Joshua just did to the tubby guy.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Why can't McCrory be on C5 and Al Berstein on Sky...:-(


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Channel 5 undercard is better than Skys.......:lol:


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Why can't McCrory be on C5 and Al Berstein on Sky...:-(


:deal


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

Fair play Degale is fucking shocking!!! Groves and Froch would smash him to bits


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Now THAT'S the forum equivalent of what Joshua just did to the tubby guy.


Damn Rob got owned real hard.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Woodhalls on channel 5


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yes.
> Its not like you cant match Joshua with guys who will give him rounds and test him a bit more.
> 
> Often these guys have even negative records but that doesnt mean they are worse then this italian bum Joshua fought on his debut. That guy was only slightly better then Avila.


Yeah really good point.

There are some heavys like Michael sprott who's record doesn't appear great but he would be a massive step up for Joshua compared to this.

These stats are meaningless if one of the guys with a winning record is a man who has been stopped so many times as a cruiser (remember Joshua is 17 stone) and one is butlin who has lost 16 of his last 20.

Bullshit fight.im not sure what was worse-Murray/Simpson or Joshua/Avila.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This guy basically took the piss out of Scotland *in Scotland* and loads of people ate it up.

You guys should never have independence EVER

If someone comes over here with some leprechaun, Lord Of The Dance type of stuff trying to get love from it they're getting spud gunned out of the arena I'm telling you.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Why can't McCrory be on C5 and Al Berstein on Sky...:-(


I think Glen wants the Sky job more.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

the iron sheik said:


> Fair play Degale is fucking shocking!!! Groves and Froch would smash him to bits


What a load of shite


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Degales taking a ton of shots here.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

If Joshua ends up with the British title in under 12 months then that's spot on in terms of progression.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Degale hurt!


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

degale is awful. he said he was the best he's felt. what a joke that is.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Pabby said:


> This guy basically took the piss out of Scotland *in Scotland* and loads of people ate it up.
> 
> You guys should never have independence EVER
> 
> If someone comes over here with some leprechaun, Lord Of The Dance type of stuff trying to get love from it they're getting spud gunned out of the arena I'm telling you.


Oh don't talk a load a pish, no one cares if he's from England, he came out is a highly anticipated fighter, played a ringwalk song that was sure to fire the crowd up and you take it some insult?

lighten the fuck up.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> This guy basically took the piss out of Scotland *in Scotland* and loads of people ate it up.
> 
> You guys should never have independence EVER
> 
> If someone comes over here with some leprechaun, Lord Of The Dance type of stuff trying to get love from it they're getting spud gunned out of the arena I'm telling you.


They're eating it up in the stadium, but they'll be eating him when he leaves the stadium. Every scot is issued with a deep fat fryer and a complete disregard for appropriate eating habits. Battered Joshua...


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Well, that was embarrassing for DeGale. Better move up a gear now.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

The chunkettes biting their nails or should I say fingers off at the moment.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Let's face it. DeGale isn't elite.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

The only reason to want Chunky to win is because I feel sorry fot fat mick.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Woodruff is the most pale man I've ever seen.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

De Gale is absolutely appalling here, real shit performance.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> They're eating it up in the stadium, but they'll be eating him when he leaves the stadium. Every scot is issued with a deep fat fryer and a complete disregard for appropriate eating habits. Battered Joshua...


:lol:

I dont know what the fuck he is talking about. Joshua is british and has the union jack on his shorts. I'm glad he went over well and wasnt seen as just english.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was an awful stoppage for Woodruff.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Another Brit stoppage on the Matchroom bill I see. :lol:


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Records mean little in the grand scheme of things. Look at Tyrone Nurse & Peter McDonagh. If they fought I'd see it as a 50-50 but a brief look at their records & you'd think Nurse was quality & McDonagh was garbage.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeGale has regressed massively post-Groves.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> De Gale is absolutely appalling here, real shit performance.


Can't believe some think he is a certainty to beat Bika, Bika will pressure Defail all night and get him on the ropes.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> This guy basically took the piss out of Scotland *in Scotland* and loads of people ate it up.
> 
> You guys should never have independence EVER
> 
> If someone comes over here with some leprechaun, Lord Of The Dance type of stuff trying to get love from it they're getting spud gunned out of the arena I'm telling you.


oooooooo. dats some heat...


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Chunky should have gone for it then.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

DeGeale doesnt beat Bika.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

It's incredible how DeGale's gone from headlining the 02 to labouring to victory against a limited Eastern European in a sports hall in Bristol in such a small amount of time


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

????? Arm punches galore from De Gale


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Broxi said:


> Oh don't talk a load a pish, no one cares if he's from England, he came out is a highly anticipated fighter, played a ringwalk song that was sure to fire the crowd up and you take it some insult?
> 
> lighten the fuck up.


Literally none of what I've posted once in this thread has been serious.

Soz.

Well, except for the spud gun thing.

And the thing about Bryn looking well.

And Bogo's hand.

Basically the ring walk thing is the only thing I _haven't_ been serious about.

I'm still mad soz though even though everyone is still trying to marginalise ya'boi in here. Except for @allenko1 that's my guy.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

The guy Degales fighting looks alot like Vitali Klitschko in the face.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Got a strong feeling that Crawford is the real deal and potential P4P. Best of luck to Ricky though, WAR BURNS!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

*George Groves* ‏@StGeorgeGroves  14s
Fella in the white on channel 5. His swimming trunks are going see through. He must of took the wrong door at the Bristol leisure centre??

:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Literally none of what I've posted once in this thread has been serious.
> 
> Soz.
> 
> ...


'Pab


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Come on Zelenoff.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Trust me to have De Gale KO in all my accys and he wants to clown around the ring like a wanker.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Delgale is horrible to watch.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Got a strong feeling that Crawford is the real deal and potential P4P. Best of luck to Ricky though, WAR BURNS!


I think he can be americas next P4P star.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

When are Burns-Crawford in the ring.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> This guy basically took the piss out of Scotland *in Scotland* and loads of people ate it up.
> 
> You guys should never have independence EVER
> 
> If someone comes over here with some leprechaun, Lord Of The Dance type of stuff trying to get love from it they're getting spud gunned out of the arena I'm telling you.


What's this, Pabs? I was watching DeGale and didn't turn over until Joshua was in the ring. Did he come out in a kilt with bagpipes playing or something?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they really are milking this for all it's worth...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I reckon Burns will put on a big performance tonight and clearly outpoint Crawford.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Nose picking action from chunkettes...


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Trust me to have De Gale KO in all my accys and he wants to clown around the ring like a wanker.


Haha have a little faith...


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Degale wins TKO from body shot.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

nice bodyshots from degale

tko11


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh yesssss chunkyyyyyyy


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeGale finishes it just in time so we can all watch the fight we actually want to watch. #NiceGuyJames


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Haha have a little faith...


:happy:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 'Pab


Hey Luns like seriously does this guy not know any Scottish music that _ISN'T_ mad patronising though ?? I dunno about you but this guy could've walked out to like some Stanley Robertson or something and I would've been all "such cultural knowledge WOW !!" instead of being really furious like I currently am.

I don't even know why I am because evidently people love this stuff in Stocland anyways. Ok then let me roll up in Berlin tomorrow playing Es zittern die morschen Knochen and expect fanfare. YES THEY ARE COMPARABLE.

Idk Luns what do you think?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'Establishes himself again as Scotland's #1 '

Who's overtaken him or giving him competition for that title exactly, Glenn? :huh:


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Anybody quickly tell me how good Crawford is? What's his best wins don't think I've seen him before.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they didn't give Burns but a empty office.

Crawford to the ring...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ITS BURNS TIME.

:ibutt

Love big world fights in Britain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Crawford don't look fazed!


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

WAR BURNS!!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Crawford just dont give a fuck, c'mon Crawford:yep


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny said:


> 'Establishes himself again as Scotland's #1 '
> 
> Who's overtaken him or giving him competition for that title exactly, Glenn? :huh:


i was was laughing at that. Win, lose or draw Burns will be Scotland's number one


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Crawford don't look fazed!


But he's going to crack under the pressure! He can't handle the atmosphere!


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

No chance Burns wins though ;(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

'Strain on his face'

Shut the fuck up Jim:lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't see any "strain" on Crawford's face...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck Burns, i fear the worst though. 100 quid for me if Ricky wins on points. War Ricky.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

They've got the darts fella doing the ring announcements on Boxnation hahaha


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Crawford don't look fazed!


looks like a front to me..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

What an awful tune.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Yes Ricky! Great entrance music.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Just put the money I won on Joshua KO1 on Crawford. Easy bread.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns looks ill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> The Channel 5 undercard is better than Skys.......:lol:


How does the main event compare?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Man, I haven't see a crowd this hostile to an opponent since Balboa fought in Russia.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford looks nervous and Ricky looks weight drained.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh but the American anthem is what gets boo'd.

What kind of bizarro Orwellian world are these guys living in.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Proclaimers again?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, fuck this MC. I hate this nob.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Crawford has some fans in the arena waving american flags.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flower of Scotland, lovely stuff:yep


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> How does the main event compare?


:huh

Who mentioned main events hmmmm


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What? This isn't God save the Queen? WTF is going on?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Flower of Scotland >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Why dont they play god save the queen?
Aint no one selling to me that the UK is one country.:lol:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Too all you Scots booing the star spangled banner:


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Good job singing in time to the tune.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Bird with the Scottish flag is bang on!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Crawford gon' take that belt and fly the fook home.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and its all over in the 4th round..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> What? This isn't God save the Queen? WTF is going on?


Thank fuck for that, there'd be a riot if GSTQ was played:lol:


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Crawford has some fans in the arena waving american flags.


thats his family lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

I wanna see and English fighter have Land of Hope and Glory!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie you cheap sod,you should of hired a singer.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Dave Coldwell might be my favourite man in boxing, not sure why. Got some serious man-love for Dave. No ****.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Degale needs a a new trainer 

Someone who don't let him box how ever he wants 
Jim is excellent at getting his boxers in good condition but that's it


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ricky coming out to tires theme from Spaced was legendary.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Luis Pabon!!!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Zoltan, Hound of Hearn.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sorry but loooooooooooooll @ crawford's t shirt..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hey Luns like seriously does this guy not know any Scottish music that _ISN'T_ mad patronising though ?? I dunno about you but this guy could've walked out to like some Stanley Robertson or something and I would've been all "such cultural knowledge WOW !!" instead of being really furious like I currently am.
> 
> I don't even know why I am because evidently people love this stuff in Stocland anyways. Ok then let me roll up in Berlin tomorrow playing Es zittern die morschen Knochen and expect fanfare. YES THEY ARE COMPARABLE.
> 
> Idk Luns what do you think?


Didn't see the ring walk tbh so don't know what you're talking of.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Crawford looks nervous and Ricky looks weight drained.


Agreed.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Burns vs Crawford and Stieglitz vs Abraham are clashing big time unfortunately, the fights will probably start within a minute of each other.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I love seeing these hyped fighters coming over,such a buzz.

Kovalev,Crawford and back to Martinez,Bradley,tzsyu,Kessler and Lacey.

Love the big occasion here.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Crawford late ko


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'I give you instruction in the dressing room...and we need more lemon pledge'

(No racist)


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Didn't see the ring walk tbh so don't know what you're talking of.


He is irate because AJ came out to the proclaimers :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Thank fuck for that, there'd be a riot if GSTQ was played:lol:


I would've thought that before but now I just don't know.

I mean, William Wallace was a pedo. I dunno I just don't get these guys.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's very Scottish in that arena right now, Jim.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Terrance Crawford reminds me of Timothy Bradley when he first came to England against Witter


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely jab from Burns


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hero of a nation? really?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:0 Crawford


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Dave Coldwell might be my favourite man in boxing, not sure why. Got some serious man-love for Dave. No ****.


Top fella


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Close round that.

10-10


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns rnd.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Danny that was top class


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Lionel Blair reffing Stieglitz v Abraham. Pity the fights are clashing, seems good.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Crawford threw that round away. 

1-1


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

hard to score this


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford got to get busy...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round two, 10-9 Burns

20-19 Burns


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns round.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford has no defence for the jab. Burns should be able to dominate at range.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Haskins tattoo's :lol:


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns rnd every round.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round 3, 10-10

30-29 Burns


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Crawford needs to pick it up. He's never getting a decision over 12 rounds fighting like this


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he can't cry he got jobbed...


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns rnd again.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Nick Halling just owned Jim there to be fair to him. :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round four, 10-9 Crawford

39-39 even


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

38-38 for me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

got to be even...


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

3-1 crawford for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

2-2 so far.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crawford slowly rising to the occasion...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ricky is terrible defensively when he gets tagged, runs away as if he's scared of getting hit why?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

50-44 Burns.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round five, 10-9 Crawford

49-48 Crawford


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:3 Crawford


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Burns hasn't won a round.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Big round for Crawford...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

48-47 Crawford.

Suprised how Ricky is coping so badly on the inside.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Ricky is terrible defensively when he gets tagged, runs away as if he's scared of getting hit why?


crawford has power


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if the judges have it 4:1 to burns.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

NSFW said:


> 50-44 Burns.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Crawfors has killed the crowd! Shit Fans in Scotland.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny said:


> Ricky is terrible defensively when he gets tagged, runs away as if he's scared of getting hit why?


Yeah, some of the shots coming at Burns aren't landing cleanly yet he reacts badly, making it seems as if he's hurt. He needs to stand his guard a bit more because it looks like he's being bullied. He isn't, hes giving up too much ground too easily.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

shouldn't have come back from a broken jaw. always going to be a confidence knock.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Has the steglitz Abraham fight happened yet?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns rnd.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Burns prob won every round on the cards


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round six, 10-9 Crawford

59-57 Crawford

Burns starting to get mugged in there


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

5-1 Crawford or 4-2.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Another round for Crawford. Total wipeout here.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:2 Crawford


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

58-56 Crawford.

And his straight shots are accurate and spiteful.

Burns best chance is countering him with hooks and uppercuts like he did Gonzalez.he has to hurt him.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Nelson thinks it's even.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Struggle to see how anybody can give Burns a round. He's done nothing. All the good work is coming from Crawford.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I think Burns re hurt his jaw in the third round


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns widening the gap with another round.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Highlights showed the best shot burns landed all round, a headbutt.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

5:2 Crawford


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Burns is getting mashed. Time to back the draw guys?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round seven, 10-9 Crawford

69-66 Crawford


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Really not going well for Burns here, once Crawford found his rhythm and let go with some accurate combos, Ricky's workrate dropped big time. He's very wary of Crawfords power and is getting disorganized from the slightest pressure. This is only going to go downhill for Rickster me thinks.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

68-65 Crawford.

Ricky has to stem the flow.jim watt is right when he says burns has to commit to his punches.the gameplan was obviously to get in and out quick to avoid counters.that was fine but his jab and right hand are dropping short because of this.

He has to step in and take a risk.don't let the belt go without a hell of a fight.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Struggle to see how anybody can give Burns a round. He's done nothing. All the good work is coming from Crawford.


*Insert Hearn smiley*


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Watt reckons the jaw could be an issue.....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

burns getting pushed back more. Its getting brutal guys.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes. don't stop Crawford!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

crawford looks fast and has decent power


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

crawford beating a shot burns.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wtf i cant stand watt

its called levels u daft cunt

why wont sky upgrade and get good commentators


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Burns winning warrior pts so its even on the cards.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Crawford needs a stoppage.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Completely outclassed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

If Crawford is legit he will get the stoppage!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

78-74 Crawford.

Burns looks like he is off his game or in pain.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

6:2 Crawford. Just a very good fighter.


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Why does Watt keep going on about something being missing from Burns' performance? He's been poor for the last 3 fights now.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round eight, 10-9 Crawford 

79-75 Crawford

Burns jaw is definitely fucked, i think it happened with that barrage in the third


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

first time im watching crawford and i can say im a fan lol,
he is a class operator, i think his power is what is troubling burns not just his jaw like the way jim watt is going on


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Its a shame Ricky doesn't have enough money to call it a day.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob stop ruining threads


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully Ricky lasts the distance...for the sake of my 2nd accumulator tonight. :lol:


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> wtf i cant stand watt
> 
> its called levels u daft cunt
> 
> why wont sky upgrade and get good commentators


Lol I wonder if sky Ditch boxing end of this season! Matchroom won't be able to fulfil their contract have no headliners left


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Its a shame Ricky doesn't have enough money to call it a day.


:lol: Subtle, I like it.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

:eddie

Ready to stop this, Crawford legs gone.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

all the soft punches by Crawford, he's letting Burns live...


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is the best Abraham I've seen in a few years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Round nine 10-9 Crawford

89-84 Crawford


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

7:2 Crawford... Better for Burns this round but not enough for me.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

jimm watt is a tw*t lol,
honestly he doesnt evven give crawford any credit


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> If Crawford is legit he will get the stoppage!


Burns is a tough guy, no shame in not stopping him, how many rounds was it he went through with a broken jaw?

I don't think Crawford's future prospects cling on KOing Ricky Burns. Remember, this is his first world title fight and it's in a more hostile atmosphere than he'll have ever fought in before.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Jim is an old dust head.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Watt's card is decent. Is that an omen? If watt is even right, maybe we won't get a British stoppage or an Eddie draw.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Stielgitz


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw jaw

BROKEN JAW


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Will Jim stop talking shite


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Put Watt out to pasture please. He's just clueless about levels of boxing. Not impressed? He's schooling Ricky in his own backyard!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> Lol I wonder if sky Ditch boxing end of this season! Matchroom won't be able to fulfil their contract have no headliners left


No chance bud,Sky are committed to 2016.Headliners come and go son
:eddie


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns rnd.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I give Burns a sympathy round there.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Surprised Watt hasn't mentioned the jaw.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Morrison ringside looks as he ain't worried as he already sorted the judges


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

97-93 Crawford.

Burns round but only just and he put a lot in again.

C'mon the rickster.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

7:3 Crawford


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

7-3 Crawford I think so far


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Another Matchroom headliner gone out to pasture. Warren will soon be king once more......:happy


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

#eddielovesadraw


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Anytime Burns lands a good shot, Crawford opens up as if he's going to respond and Burns just runs back to the ropes, what the fuck is wrong with him?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What we reckon lads another draw ?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

jim watt keeps saying crawfords not as good as he expected,
the guy is boxing the socks off burns, has hurt burns quiet a few times and hasnt been hurt by burns,
what more does jim watt want, right tw*t loool


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Burns just needs to here the final bell.

Crawfords team know they've lost.


----------



## allowit (Aug 31, 2013)

Nelsons poor in the corner, Burns is drowning here and he has nothing to say to him? Its like they gave up 6 rounds back


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

8:3 Crawford


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I've scored it a British Draw.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That was a schooling.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

114-114


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony Joshua would KO Crawford with one punch. Lol. Not impressed.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

and the new


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I've got it 114-114.







:shifty















:eddie


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Definitely a draw


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

And stiiiil!


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Burns showed up to be the top 20-30'ish fighter he is. Masterclass from the black guy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Stieglitz down in the final round... almost didn't make it to the bell.
Waiting for the scorecards, but AA should be champ again.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

117-111 for Crawford.

Watt may not have been impressed by Crawford but I was.he was sharp and too quick for Ricky.his straight shots were accurate and spiteful and he hurt Ricky to the body several times.

No disgrace for burns here,he looks past his best but he has had a great run.

I'd like to see Crawford v winner of Martinez/Beltran.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Who should Burns retain against next?


----------



## allowit (Aug 31, 2013)

Just get out my life Jim Watt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what can i say? props to T crawford.

shut da fuck up Jim!!!!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DAT backflip. Nearly took the ref's head off.

I think Burns is done, I think he'll retire now. Looks like he's lost the passion for it.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Long wait for scorecard in Abraham fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Omaha stand up, well done Crawford!

Very good fighter, quick with good boxing skills and has a bit of grit to him thats underrated. Hopefully he has a long reign, im becoming a big fan of him.


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

I had it 117/111 for Crawford.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Trippy said:


> I've scored it a British Draw.





Ashedward said:


> 114-114


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

No more Scotland shows. We'll see Burns-Crolla if Ricky continues


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Is Mike Reid the MC for the Germany card? :huh:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ricky should walk away.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

King Arthur wins split dec


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao just turned it over to boxnation..AA the winner!!!!!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Abraham ruining ANOTHER accy for me today, the cunt.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

And the NEW ... Abraham champ again!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

edit !!!!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns was dreadful. Looked like he didn't want to be in there. I was more impressed with Crawford than Watt was, to me he dominated in first gear...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit i thought i fucked up with spoiling it? 
anyways..the right man won and that is Omaha crawford. Props to Burns,great champ!!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep 117/111 was about right Crawford looked good not exactly the new Mayweather but a top talent, Burns could keep going if he wanted it's not like lightweight is a division stacked full of p4p fighters but whether he would still have the desire is questionable.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

#rematchorretire


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Crawford is still a boring, anti-social cunt after the fight.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Danny said:


> Is Mike Reid the MC for the Germany card? :huh:


Lol

King Arthur will ko paul smith


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> #rematchorretire


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Promoter giving crawford props !


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Abraham will go to the US to fight Chavez.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Its simple for Crawford. Rematch or Retire!


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Eddie won't make that rematch happen as long as I have a hole in my arse.

It's not warranted on any level.

There's bigger money in fighting domestic guys, and he can win those fights.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Paul Smith piping up on Twitter. Fuck off!!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Went how i expected it TBH lads. Burns didn't get on Crawford early and allowed him to settle and kid just did as he pleased..


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Danny said:


> Is Mike Reid the MC for the Germany card? :huh:


I hope not, he's been dead years.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Paul Smith piping up on Twitter. Fuck off!!!!


_Not the best to watch this Steiglitz v Abraham. Both had a deduction. Both panicky. Please get me in there!!!!! #WBO #SuperMiddleweightTitle _

What a nob. Amount of shite fights he's been in.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> Abraham will go to the US to fight Chavez.


Paul smith seems too think he is next


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> No more Scotland shows. We'll see Burns-Crolla if Ricky continues


In a decent world level fight they will still get around 60000 which isn`t bad.They will be back there in the Summer and if tickets sales are shit then they will stop going to Glasgow


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Danny said:


> Crawford is still a boring, anti-social cunt after the fight.


You serious? He just came across as a humble guy. I thought he was pretty likeable.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Abraham would ko Paul smith.

But I wouldn't be suprised to see sauerland make it as a first defence,much like braehmer-maccarinelli.

Talk of a Crawford-burns rematch is embarrassing.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Its simple for Crawford. Rematch or Retire!


:lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Crawford v Burns
Bradley v Witter

A lot of similarities between both those fights.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

not a bd evening thus far..hurry up top wank card!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Kind of glad that Burn's reign has ended tbh, even though I do like the guy. Its not exactly been the smoothest of reign's, he's gotten a few lucky decisions go his way, he's been content to fight some very mediocre challengers at home these last few years, and he's not ever been impressive to watch, a solid, well schooled fighter, but one that's lacking in athleticism and true craft. Hopefully Crawford goes on to get some decent fights from here on in.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns schooled, end of the road for him. These clueless knobs on Sky saying he needs to go another route, Abril and Vasquez are far worse styles for him. 

Fucking idiots suggesting Luke Campbell and Ant Crolla would have a chance vs Crawford......atsch:rofl


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Felix said:


> You serious? He just came across as a humble guy. I thought he was pretty likeable.


I posted that at the start when he was still giving one word answers, he got a bit better as the interview went on. He came across alright but clearly doesn't like the interview side of things, he lacks basic social skills.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Luke is looking like its past his bed time.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ashedward said:


> in a decent world level fight they will still get around 60000 which isn`t bad.they will be back there in the summer and if tickets sales are shit then they will stop going to glasgow


60000?! Woahhhhhhhhhh that's some crowd


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Abraham with kd in the 12 th litteraly cost me a big win on an acca.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Luke Campbell is handsome. #nohomo


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> 60000?! Woahhhhhhhhhh that's some crowd


oops one zero to many:good


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Danny said:


> I posted that at the start when he was still giving one word answers, he got a bit better as the interview went on. He came across alright but clearly doesn't like the interview side of things, he lacks basic social skills.


Well...he HAS chosen a career that involves punching people in the face... But I know what you mean. Perhaps with world title status he'll become more accustomed to speaking with the press & pundits.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Scoring was spot on (117-111), Crawford was a bit nervous in the first 3 rounds but settled down and controlled the fight. Ricky just looked like he didn't want to take a clean shot.

I hope Beltrans team can work out a fight with Crawford rather than a Burns rematch.

Burns should try to stay in the mix if he feels he still has the drive and look for international fighters in the top 8.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Burns schooled, end of the road for him. These clueless knobs on Sky saying he needs to go another route, Abril and Vasquez are far worse styles for him.
> 
> Fucking idiots suggesting Luke Campbell and Ant Crolla would have a chance vs Crawford......atsch:rofl


Burns will be headling again in the Summer,if losses then it would be the end of the road but I think he still has something left.


----------



## brucebuffershair (Nov 16, 2013)

Crawford looks pretty good, I thought it was a bit strange that Ricky didnt look that bothered about losing. 

People will laugh me right out of here i'm sure but Murray vs Crawford might be an interesting fight. Murray has nowhere near Crawfords skill level but Crawford I dont think is a massive puncher and one thing you get from Murray is he marches forward and throws punches and doesnt really mind taking punches to land one himself which I think is what you need to do agaisnt a guy like Crawford, just accept you cant out box him and out work him instead.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rob said:


> Its simple for Crawford. Rematch or Retire!


:lol:

one thing that really impressed me about crawford was the way he paced himself...
i think crawford hits harder then the way jim watt was making out...


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

This rate matchroom won't be able to fulfil 20 sky dates next year!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> :lol:
> 
> one thing that really impressed me about crawford was the way he paced himself...
> i think crawford hits harder then the way jim watt was making out...


Definately.

Burns has faced some big punchers,Martinez,katsidis,Mitchell,Gonzalez,Johannsen and Moses could all bang.yet I've never seen him hurt so many times.

Crawford has 16 stoppages in 23 wins so not exactly shabby in the punching department.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Burns will be headling again in the Summer,if losses then it would be the end of the road but I think he still has something left.


Burns has nothing left at World Level pal, hes been schooled badly 3 fights in a row and none of them are the best in his division. Mitchell, Crolla, Marsili thats his level if he fights on. Vasquez and Abril would school him.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Same Ricky Burns again,falling short with jab and right hand,being pushed back to the ropes with relative ease and not putting punches together.

Crawford didn't impress me at all,he looked well beatable but it was just a terrible performance from Burns.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Definately.
> 
> Burns has faced some big punchers,Martinez,katsidis,Mitchell,Gonzalez,Johannsen and Moses could all bang.yet I've never seen him hurt so many times.
> 
> Crawford has 16 stoppages in 23 wins so not exactly shabby in the punching department.


you could tell thats burns's jaw wasnt as bad as jim watt was making out,
he seemed quiet ok in the post fight interview too
but for me i think as soon as he felt the power he was very cautious about being countered


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

it was bound to happen, he was lucky with the last result. But props to him.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ricky fought to defensive, scared to really engage and got simply out worked and out boxed. Lost 20 quid but at least justice was done and the scoring was fair. Watt was also very harsh on Crawford as he said this fight will be close yet after Crawford wins easily he then moans about Crawford's quality. The old man is going senile i think.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

rickys trainer made me laugh when he was like 'speed kills',
i thought your telling the wrong fighter :lol:


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

He wont sell another 10k tickets, fucking rubbish Ricky.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Billy Nelson is an awful corner man. He had Ricky winning that fight. Idiotic


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Crawford v Burns
> Bradley v Witter
> 
> A lot of similarities between both those fights.


You obviously didn't see the Witter fight, or you thought the Burns fight was closer than it actually was


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> This rate matchroom won't be able to fulfil 20 sky dates next year!


Don't worry if he was struggling he would just add more prizefighters:lol:it`s the ups and downs of promoting you win some and lose some.Burns will still be around for a fight or two but for sure Glasgow might be off the table soon.Barker was never a big ticket seller but he has new markets in Cardiff and Hull as well as Sheffield and Manchester(Quigg,Crolla) also Liverpool(Bellew,Smiths).Joshua,and Mithchell and Ryder could make for some good London shows in the right fights next year.Like I have said before Sky are committed to 2016 so Eddie isn`t going anywhere for a while


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> You obviously didn't see the Witter fight, or you thought the Burns fight was closer than it actually was


I meant more attitude & symbolic similarities.

2 relatively unknown (to me anyway) fighters, both confident quiet articulate, slick boxers winning titles abroad


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I meant more attitude & symbolic similarities.
> 
> 2 relatively unknown (to me anyway) fighters, both confident quiet articulate, slick boxers winning titles abroad


Get what you mean now :thumbsup


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Think Burns would have got smashed there if tried to drag it into a war .Boxed clever but the slick black style is the best in the sport .


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wouldn't be shocked to see Ricky take a good break and come back with a new trainer. There's been signs of strain in the relationship between him and Nelson for a while now in the corner with Ricky answering back and Billy demanding more. 

Tonight had very little to do with Ricky's jaw IMO, Watt can play that card but Ricky has always pulled full guard on the ropes and has always reached with his punches and tonight followed a similar path to the Gonzalez fight. Yes Ricky made faces and acted frantic as Crawford attacked that side but Ricky's never played a poker face when being hit he often rides high and falls backwards and clinches. He was wary of it being hit but it was his lack of skill compared to Crawford that was reason he lost. I felt Ricky boxed decent early doors but like his last two fights he drops off the pace very quickly and finds range hard to gauge and starts to get hit because he's a two phase fighter. 

In all honesty Ricky's been a fine champion and exceeded the most wildest of expectations but since leaving Warren he's been matched tough. Gonzalez was a fight Eddie had no choice in but Beltran was tough match making because he was a strong mid scale world level LW who was on a run of great form and tonight was another mandatory with a real world class fighter. Under Warren, Ricky was matched well. Katsidis was a brilliant coup and it looked a great win but 95% of Burns title defences were against come forward smaller guys with very much one dimensional styles. He's now met 3 guys who can change it up... 

Styles trouble certain fighters and Ricky just doesn't know what to do with lay back boxers. I don't think Nelson got the tactics that badly wrong early he was right to ask Ricky to throw speed punches but Ricky didn't change tempo on Crawford early now whether that was Ricky's unwillingness to commit or Nelson's i'm unsure. He allowed Crawford to get his slippers on and dressing gown on, his orange juice and croissant on table (no butter for Terence) while watching peanut live 215 on his laptop. Easy work for the lad as the crowd quietened down and Burns lost confidence..

As i say i think Burns will evaluate and walk away from Nelson and possibly set up camp with a English based trainer to adopt a fresh approach. Just a feeling but i do feel he's fed up not just based on tonight neither as i mentioned earlier in post..


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

the best version of ricky burns still cant do shit to crawford


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Executioner said:


> the best version of ricky burns still cant do shit to crawford


I like Crawford but its quite clear that Breidis Prescott and Ricky Burns are both shot, and he has caught these guys at the ideal time. If Crawford can unify I would be surprised, but he does deserve plaudits for tonights performance in a hostile atmosphere with his lack of experience.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got back from the Burns fight, disappointed about the result but Crawford is such a good fighter was class to watch. 

Think I only gave Ricky 2 rounds.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

time does the vasyl fight start?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I like Crawford but its quite clear that Breidis Prescott and Ricky Burns are both shot, and he has caught these guys at the ideal time. If Crawford can unify I would be surprised, but he does deserve plaudits for tonights performance in a hostile atmosphere with his lack of experience.


that version of prescott gave alvarado hell....crawford is the probably the best lightweight today the only fighter that could cause problems is abril. hopefully they make crawford vs vasquez next


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Crawford will only get better. He was sheer class tonight he knew when to switch it up and he showed a real nasty streak at times. 

These are the type of fighters i worry the sport will lose. He's a sweet boxer and i hope we embrace his style. It's not wow'ing but he's very subtle and crafty and i think he more then entertained. He really didn't need to hunt Burns down in round 12 etc.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Crawford will only get better. He was sheer class tonight he knew when to switch it up and he showed a real nasty streak at times.
> 
> These are the type of fighters i worry the sport will lose. He's a sweet boxer and i hope we embrace his style. It's not wow'ing but he's very subtle and crafty and i think he more then entertained. He really didn't need to hunt Burns down in round 12 etc.


yeah before the fight I said he could be a P4P fighter and he didnt prove me wrong. of course it is a long way and he has to improve a little bit but he really has pretty much everything you need. slick, speed, power, awkward, can fight aggresive and on the back foot. No shame that Burns lost just faced a much better opponent.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Wouldn't be shocked to see Ricky take a good break and come back with a new trainer. There's been signs of strain in the relationship between him and Nelson for a while now in the corner with Ricky answering back and Billy demanding more.
> 
> Tonight had very little to do with Ricky's jaw IMO, Watt can play that card but Ricky has always pulled full guard on the ropes and has always reached with his punches and tonight followed a similar path to the Gonzalez fight. Yes Ricky made faces and acted frantic as Crawford attacked that side but Ricky's never played a poker face when being hit he often rides high and falls backwards and clinches. He was wary of it being hit but it was his lack of skill compared to Crawford that was reason he lost. I felt Ricky boxed decent early doors but like his last two fights he drops off the pace very quickly and finds range hard to gauge and starts to get hit because he's a two phase fighter.
> 
> ...


What i would say only less articulately and with a lot less fucks and shits and cunts, also alot more knowledge on your part sir.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> What i would say only less articulately and with a lot less fucks and shits and cunts, also alot more knowledge on your part sir.


:lol: :good.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> yeah before the fight I said he could be a P4P fighter and he didnt prove me wrong. of course it is a long way and he has to improve a little bit but he really has pretty much everything you need. slick, speed, power, awkward, can fight aggresive and on the back foot. No shame that Burns lost just faced a much better opponent.


Yeah i agree totally. What i'd like to see now is him vs Beltran and just let him get some defences in then try to unify division. The kids all business and in all honesty when Tim Bradley says ''this kid is a dog!'' you know this guys got the raw minerals to have a war. He never sherked a exchange with Burns tonight..

I'd like to see him vs a explosive or brawler who fights with weird angles just to see how he copes but in all honesty that kid boxed like a 32 year old 35 fight deep in the game vet. He looked the more experienced guy and Burns has been in title fights many times before so the kid showed a lot of qualities for me.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah i agree totally. What i'd like to see now is him vs Beltran and just let him get some defences in then try to unify division. The kids all business and in all honesty when Tim Bradley says ''this kid is a dog!'' you know this guys got the raw minerals to have a war. He never sherked a exchange with Burns tonight..
> 
> I'd like to see him vs a explosive or brawler who fights with weird angles just to see how he copes but in all honesty that kid boxed like a 32 year old 35 fight deep in the game vet. He looked the more experienced guy and Burns has been in title fights many times before so the kid showed a lot of qualities for me.


Crawford-Beltran would be a very great fight... Theire styles match well together. I see Crawford stopping Beltran.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Crawford-Beltran would be a very great fight... Theire styles match well together. I see Crawford stopping Beltran.


Yeah i think he could hurt Ray for sure. As you say a great fight it just blends so nicely.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

So, who are the Brits cheering for in Loma vs Salido?

I'd probably be cheering for Salido, but with him missing weight, i just don't think it would be that great of a story if he pulled the upset tonight as it would be otherwise.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> time does the vasyl fight start?


This.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

backing loma ko

ko 6 imo


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Are many staying up for this tonight? Not sure what to do, we've been starved of boxing recently so I might. I'll watch Lomachenko and then see about Chavez, my accums are gone anyway.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Toprank undercard

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/player/entry.jsp?view_key=TOPRANK_TV&source=TOPRANK&sponsor=TOPRANK_MEDIAPLAYER&media_type=video&fight_key=2014_03_01_chavez_vera&calendar_event_id=195-194782&content_id=31380765


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Chavez JR is a stereotyped American hype job bum but we could see history made with this Lomo guy so I'm staying up.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not sure I see Crawford going as far as some do. He was very easy to hit with the jab tonight and against someone like Vazquez, I could see that being an issue for him. He's got fast hands, puts his punches together nicely, his footwork is good but there are issues with his defence and that'll be shown up against guys who put their punches together better than Burns does. Maybe those flaws are just a symptom of his lack of experience but until he does start to sort out some of the weaknesses he has, I'll continue to hold back on him. That said, lightweight is an incredibly weak division right now, so even with his flaws he'll probably keep hold of his title for a while regardless of whether he improves or not. Just guessing but I'd expect him to end up more like a Broner or Alexander than a Mayweather or Ward, anyway.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Duffy said:


> This.


HBO start at 2:45 and its the first fight on.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> HBO start at 2:45 and its the first fight on.


:thumbsup


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

baby bull fight, have not seen him in ages.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> baby bull fight, have not seen him in ages.


If you haven't seen him in the past 3 and a half years, you haven't missed much tbh.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Juan Diaz vs Ricky Burns

How do people see it going?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone watching the toprank stream know how to fullscreen ? Doin me head in


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Anyone watching the toprank stream know how to fullscreen ? Doin me head in


:huh In the bottom right hand corner, just like on youtube... for me it is anyway.

Btw, 10 more minutes until HBO go on air i believe.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Here comes Lomachenko.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight is fucking mental. Loma getting sparked tho.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido coming in at 147lbs.....:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

#tyefields


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

larry goes on a big story about soviet boxing training and bob talks about the rocky movie :rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems like few are still up! I think I'll sleep after this, quite boring.

This Lomachenko guy looks incredibly overhyped. Have Salido up a few rounds, hes landing and throwing far more.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

The lomo ko bets should have thrown them out when solido dint even try make weight. 147 on the scales tonight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder how the judges are scoring this? Could be anything. Personally I think Lomachenko may get a generous undeserved win . Hard to know.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko is shite.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

....


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Hes winning the fight no doubt but hes nothing special, hes aint getting much better than this even with pro experiance. Also the skinniest legs ive ever witnessed.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Salido 116-112


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

@Dealt_with


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

bunce is so shit he makes col bob seem good


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

These two are warriors.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> These two are warriors.


Great fight. I dont see De Gale beating either of these in an eliminator if they call it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Been a long night and none of you made it to the end!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Been a long night and none of you made it to the end!


As usual the Khan fans carry this forum. :yep

Yeah odd lack of people stayed up tonight. Worth it I think, Chavez fight was great.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JCC jr obviously has a huge fan base in the UK.
There were like 2 posts during his fight.
It was a good fight btw, for anyone who missed it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Salido, 50 quid richer. Goodnight and God bless.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Salido is got away with way too many low blows

Also Joshua just retweeted that crap @Rob was posting earlier comparing the fighters


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> Salido is got away with way too many low blows
> 
> Also Joshua just retweeted that crap @Rob was posting earlier comparing the fighters


Why is it crap?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Another Matchroom headliner gone out to pasture. Warren will soon be king once more......:happy


Burns can still headline. Will sign Murray & Cleverly.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> Burns can still headline. Will sign Murray & Cleverly.


Nathan cleverly ?? You sure as last I heard was he was going back too frank ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> Nathan cleverly ?? You sure as last I heard was he was going back too frank ?


You heard wrong.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> You heard wrong.


Any time scale ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought Lama one but I was half asleep. Was I way off? 115-113 was my card, just felt he did the better work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> Any time scale ??


I would imagine if he signs with hearn he will be on the Cardiff bill in May. He is training with Booth.

He might go elsewhere but he is 100% not going back to Frank Warren.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> I thought Lama one but I was half asleep. Was I way off? 115-113 was my card, just felt he did the better work.


I'm hearing that on twitter and that Salido got away with murder with low blows, why bother having that rule? Honestly no one complains when it's the underdog. I'm gonna give it a watch today but from what I heard to lose a close SD to a veteran who didn't bother to try to make weight and hit low all night means the hype is real, he doesn't need to start over, get straight back out again at that sort of level ASAP


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Why is it crap?


Of course it's crap. 5-0 debut opponent was nowhere near as good as some of Lennox's early journeymen opponent as I showed you last night.

Numbers on records mean nothing in this sport.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> I would imagine if he signs with hearn he will be on the Cardiff bill in May. He is training with Booth.
> 
> He might go elsewhere but he is 100% not going back to Frank Warren.


Cannot wait for Bellew to hissy fit when/if Clev joins Matchroom.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone think Kevin Mitchell would have put up a better performance against Crawford last night than burns did?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Anyone think Kevin Mitchell would have put up a better performance against Crawford last night than burns did?


Nah
Kevin would probably have been on the front foot more and been countered a lot more


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Anyone think Kevin Mitchell would have put up a better performance against Crawford last night than burns did?


How prepared is this version of Kevin Mitchell?

1) Unprepared
2) Partially Prepared
3) Fully Prepared


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> How prepared is this version of Kevin Mitchell?
> 
> 1) Unprepared
> 2) Partially Prepared
> 3) Fully Prepared


:lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> How prepared is this version of Kevin Mitchell?
> 
> 1) Unprepared
> 2) Partially Prepared
> 3) Fully Prepared


Know how I know you're trolling? 'Cause no-one questions the capabilities of a fully-prepared Kevin Mitchell.










Hammer Time.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just watched the hbo bill great stuff,the excuses lampley+kellerman were making for loma were comical.Vera vs Chavez was a great fight what a chin on vera, a real tough guy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Ishy said:


> Of course it's crap. 5-0 debut opponent was nowhere near as good as some of Lennox's early journeymen opponent as I showed you last night.
> 
> Numbers on records mean nothing in this sport.


No, you are wrong.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

5 rounds into Loma-Salido and what a farce! Salido is about a stone 
heavier. 24 hrs weigh in needs to be looked at closely.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> 5 rounds into Loma-Salido and what a farce! Salido is about a stone
> heavier. 24 hrs weigh in needs to be looked at closely.


Yeah, I'd like to see some sort of weight check ups pre-fight night. Like you'd have to be a certain weight 1 or 2 weeks before the fight. As it stands it's ridiculous.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> No, you are wrong.


Rob, you've been proven empirically wrong on this one.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see some sort of weight check ups pre-fight night. Like you'd have to be a certain weight 1 or 2 weeks before the fight. As it stands it's ridiculous.


At least with the IBF you can't be more than 10 lbs over in the morning


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Rob, you've been proven empirically wrong on this one.


How? My arguement was never that Joshuas record was better than the others at this stage. My arguement was that this is how you match a world class heavyweight prospect in early fights. So was I wrong?

When you look at age and overall am expirience when they turned pro, if any of them deserves time its Joshua. But he is being brought along at the pretty much the exact same pace.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see some sort of weight check ups pre-fight night. Like you'd have to be a certain weight 1 or 2 weeks before the fight. As it stands it's ridiculous.


I mean I'm no Lomachenko apologist,those huggers in the general like Gaul and
Delt_with were bloody irritating but Salido didn't even try to make weight. As I said it's a farce
so far.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> How? My arguement was never that Joshuas record was better than the others at this stage. My arguement was that this is how you match a world class heavyweight prospect in early fights. So was I wrong?


The way you presented the argument was that Lewis was matched in a similar fashion - opponents with a losing record, etc, to build confidence. But that's a slippery way to look at it - as Ishy showed, Lewis' opposition was a lot better than their records suggested. They'd been in with good opposition and put in good performances too. They were there to lose, but they had some ambition and could catch out a lesser fighter if they weren't up to it.

So they weren't fair comparisons. Joshua's opposition has been abysmal in terms of talent. Last night's guy was a fat man without the size, height or tools to even survive the assault, never mind give Joshua something to learn from. That wasn't true with Lennox's.

If your argument was simply, "prospects are built up against weak fighters", that's fine. But if you compare it to Lewis' early run, it actually points to the confidence Lennox and his team had, as well as their awareness of what he needed to develop to get to world class. That's not what's happening with Joshua.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> I mean I'm no Lomachenko apologist,those huggers in the general like Gaul and
> Delt_with were bloody irritating but Salido didn't even try to make weight. As I said it's a farce
> so far.


What cracked me up was his interview where he said something like "it's always been an issue for me, I've always had to make sacrifices to make weight".

:lol: Fuck off, Salido, you do know there are other weight classes out there.

"I've always had to make sacrifices to make weight"

...translation:

"I always try and make sure I've got a size advantage on my opponents and sometimes that's hard to do".


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Anyone think Kevin Mitchell would have put up a better performance against Crawford last night than burns did?


he would get knocked out


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What cracked me up was his interview where he said something like "it's always been an issue for me, I've always had to make sacrifices to make weight".
> 
> :lol: Fuck off, Salido, you do know there are other weight classes out there.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's very cynical. 10 rounds in and although I've not scored it I have Salido 
dominating and the size advantage seems to be the salient factor.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Rob said:


> How? My arguement was never that Joshuas record was better than the others at this stage. My arguement was that this is how you match a world class heavyweight prospect in early fights. So was I wrong?
> 
> When you look at age and overall am expirience when they turned pro, if any of them deserves time its Joshua. But he is being brought along at the pretty much the exact same pace.


and yet you've criticized the calibre of opponents Hughie Fury has been fighting. 6 years younger than Joshua and hasn't got an Olympic medal to his name either. Then you wonder why people think you have an agenda/are biased towards matchroom. Explain why it's acceptable for Joshua to face punchbags but not Fury.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Just seen the full fight and after building up a big lead Salido gassed badly in the final two
and nearly got stopped in the last. Luckily the Ref was breathtaking in his incompetence.
It was an 8-4,7-5 sort of win for Salido but I can't give too many plaudits for it (he'll be
heartbroken I'm sure) as most of it came down to him being a stone heavier.
Also you have to criticise the arrogance of the Lomachenko camp. I mean really.Salido in your 2nd
fight? Oh well. They'll have learned shit loads from it and I hope he's not too discouraged. He should go on to 
have a very decent career.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Fighting punchbags achieve absolutely nothing.

Look at David Price - smacking around all sorts of never were's in his first couple of years as a pro, total, grade A* bums.

Then as he moved through domestic class, he didn't fight Fury or Chisora, or even Sprott - someone who could mess him about for 8 or 10 rounds.

Then he stepped up about ten levels in class to fight Tony Thompson and was duly stopped twice.

Compare that to Lewis, who fought a mixed bag of hard men, spoilers etc.... and then thrashed Gary Mason in about his 15th fight, one that many thought was too soon.

Some of what Joshua has faced would be 50-50 against a semi-tough rugby player. Absolute shite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> and yet you've criticized the calibre of opponents Hughie Fury has been fighting. 6 years younger than Joshua and hasn't got an Olympic medal to his name either. Then you wonder why people think you have an agenda/are biased towards matchroom. Explain why it's acceptable for Joshua to face punchbags but not Fury.


We're waiting Rob...

:think


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Doesn't rob claim matchroom are signing Martin Murray in this thread as well.

It seems Hearn has put that story to bed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Doesn't rob claim matchroom are signing Martin Murray in this thread as well.
> 
> It seems Hearn has put that story to bed.


Nope. I said Cleverly is likley, Murray is possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

ero-sennin said:


> and yet you've criticized the calibre of opponents Hughie Fury has been fighting. 6 years younger than Joshua and hasn't got an Olympic medal to his name either. Then you wonder why people think you have an agenda/are biased towards matchroom. Explain why it's acceptable for Joshua to face punchbags but not Fury.





Mugsy said:


> We're waiting Rob...
> 
> :think


1. I was not critical of Furys opponent level so far. I argued that McPhilbin was not a step up, and that Fury needs to step up his level of opposition moving forward, which he did with his fights since.
2. Joshuas opponents have been allot better than Furys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> The way you presented the argument was that Lewis was matched in a similar fashion - opponents with a losing record, etc, to build confidence. But that's a slippery way to look at it - as Ishy showed, Lewis' opposition was a lot better than their records suggested. They'd been in with good opposition and put in good performances too. They were there to lose, but they had some ambition and could catch out a lesser fighter if they weren't up to it.
> 
> So they weren't fair comparisons. Joshua's opposition has been abysmal in terms of talent. Last night's guy was a fat man without the size, height or tools to even survive the assault, never mind give Joshua something to learn from. That wasn't true with Lennox's.
> 
> If your argument was simply, "prospects are built up against weak fighters", that's fine. But if you compare it to Lewis' early run, it actually points to the confidence Lennox and his team had, as well as their awareness of what he needed to develop to get to world class. That's not what's happening with Joshua.


That was always my arguement. Joshua has been matched perfectly so far. Its time for a step up on the next 3 months now though.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> That was always my arguement. Joshua has been matched perfectly so far. Its time for a step up on the next 3 months now though.


On commentary they said avila had been getting sparked by fucking cruisers. That was an awful matchup. No two ways about it Robert.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Burns can still headline. Will sign Murray & Cleverly.


 @Rob

You wanted the quote.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> @Rob
> 
> You wanted the quote.


Where have you gone rob?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Rob said:


> 1. I was not critical of Furys opponent level so far.
> .


Yes you were. Here



Rob said:


> good to see people starting to realize fighting 12 cans and 12 months isn't all that impressive.


and here



Rob said:


> While it is great he is keeping busy, I would rather see him fight 2 half decent guys than 6 bums. His opponents have a combined record of 75-164-15 so far.





> I argued that McPhilbin was not a step up, and that Fury needs to step up his level of opposition moving forward, *which he did with his fights since*.


but earlier you said he didn't. Because his next fight was against Darch and you said:



> After the Darch fight he should have stepped up.


implying that he didn't.



Rob said:


> I think a prospect, no matter the age, once they turn pro needs to continually improve his opposition even if its slow. .


and here you argued that no matter a prospects age once they turn pro they need to continually improve opposition, yet in this thread you were basically saying if you take age into account the Joshua deserves time. Well Fury has only been a pro since March last year and is 6 years younger so why doesn't he get the same leeway?



> Outside of Darch, there is not a single fighter Fury has faced that he wouldn't have beaten in his first pro fight.I am not saying fight Povetkin next. Just maybe stop fighting Latvians


You can say the same for Joshua. You really think he wouldn't have beaten Avila in his first fight? If you're gonna say that about Fury you can also say maybe Joshua should stop fighting pot bellied guys that are ridiculously smaller than him.



> 2. Joshuas opponents have been allot better than Furys


really? come off it.The only way Joshua's opponents have been better is on paper. If you only look at record you can say "wow, Avila went 9 rounds with Chisora, he must be half decent". In reality he's nothing more than a punching bag. Never in a million years was he going to be a test for Joshua. Like I said, this is understandable in only his 5th fight, but you can't have different standards for Fury.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

One to watch said:


> @Rob
> 
> You wanted the quote.


Yeh just leave out the bits where afterwards I clarify that Cleverly is likley but Murray is just possible.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Where have you gone rob?


scared.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

OOOOOOOFFFFF! @ero-sennin has fired shots @Rob, fight breaking out here! :ibutt


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

ero-sennin said:


> Yes you were. Here
> 
> and here
> 
> ...


1. The step up after Darch comments came long after the Darch fight, when he had not stepped it up.
2. You are taking my Fury comments out of context. I was always arguing that he should step it up from fighting no hopers to decent journeyman which he has done. People were saying he should keep doing the same thing.
3. Joshuas level of opponent has gradually improved. Most of the guys Fury had been beating were the kind of guys Butlin, Leo, Darch, Aliva etc get wins over. His opponents have been better, to say otherwise is ridiclious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Berliner said:


> scared.


Sorry I cannot be on 24/7 365 call.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> That was always my arguement. Joshua has been matched perfectly so far. Its time for a step up on the next 3 months now though.


That's not quite true. You made a direct comparison without looking into the context fully.

I don't proclaim to have expertise in matchmaking, but if your man is flattening a fat former cruiserweight without even having to worry about shots in return, then it's not really teaching him anything and it's not giving the paying public much value.

Even my brother in law, a casual fan by his own admission, said he thought it was a mismatch because the other guy looked like the only time he'd been to the gym was to use the cafe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> That's not quite true. You made a direct comparison without looking into the context fully.
> 
> I don't proclaim to have expertise in matchmaking, but if your man is flattening a fat former cruiserweight without even having to worry about shots in return, then it's not really teaching him anything and it's not giving the paying public much value.
> 
> Even my brother in law, a casual fan by his own admission, said he thought it was a mismatch because the other guy looked like the only time he'd been to the gym was to use the cafe.


When did I argue any of his figts have not been mismatches?

The comparison is a fair one. People thay suggest otherwise are being obtuse. People need to read the fucking thread it was in response to, which was full of suggestions that the way is being matched is horrific, which is simply not correct.

I wrote an article about matchmaking thks week. Its on the front page check it out.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What have I missed?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> What have I missed?


The Palmer llama's are out in force. So nothing.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> The way you presented the argument was that Lewis was matched in a similar fashion - opponents with a losing record, etc, to build confidence. But that's a slippery way to look at it - as Ishy showed, Lewis' opposition was a lot better than their records suggested. They'd been in with good opposition and put in good performances too. They were there to lose, but they had some ambition and could catch out a lesser fighter if they weren't up to it.
> 
> So they weren't fair comparisons. Joshua's opposition has been abysmal in terms of talent. Last night's guy was a fat man without the size, height or tools to even survive the assault, never mind give Joshua something to learn from. That wasn't true with Lennox's.
> 
> If your argument was simply, "prospects are built up against weak fighters", that's fine. But if you compare it to Lewis' early run, it actually points to the confidence Lennox and his team had, as well as their awareness of what he needed to develop to get to world class. That's not what's happening with Joshua.


Not that I'm defending Joshua's level of competition so far, but what good performances did Al Malcolm, Bruce Johnson, Andrew Gerrard, Steve Garber and Melvin Epps put in exactly? Who even were these guys?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Marlow said:


> The Palmer llama's are out in force. So nothing.


Rob making a cunt of himself? Nothing new.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Rob making a cunt of himself? Nothing new.


Hardly. Get to bed you have school on monday son.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Hardly. Get to bed you have school on monday son.


Hopefully I don't see you outside the gates. The teachers sent a letter home to parents saying to beware of a strange man who likes eyeing up 14 year old girls.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Even my brother in law, a casual fan by his own admission, said he thought it was a mismatch because the other guy looked like the only time he'd been to the gym was to use the cafe.


I don't think anyone would argue that these fights aren't mismatches. They clearly are, though the point is that mismatches at this early stage of a career when a fighter is adapting to the transition between the pro and amateur games is not a big deal.

Boxers starting their careers off slowly is just one of those things in boxing and I can see why it happens. Joshua would have just as easily beaten Sprott or Skelton in his debut as he beat Leo, but by doing that, you then face an issue because whilst these fights are easy now, fans always demand career progression and that can bring upon stumbling blocks at a later point. Beating Skelton in his first fight would have meant by his 10th, Joshua would be around British title level, however, beating Skelton in his 10th fight, means that it'll be 15 fights before Joshua is at British title level and when he is, he'll be a much better fighter who is more refined after additional months in the gym.

I'd have no issue with a fighter turning pro and facing 10 guys with losing records and to go to an extreme example, I've previously defended Wilder for his slow progression too. Yeah, it's annoying at times to see countless mismatches but it's not gone too far for it to be frustrating where Joshua is concerned, and I'm perfectly happy to see his development continue this way. He's capable of a lot more, sure, but whilst us fans tend to get impatient at times, it'd be doing a disservice to Joshua to rush him now and then regret it at a later point. Those involved, like Hearn and Sims, don't want to get to European level, come across an opponent Joshua isn't ready for and then kick themselves for not having an additional 6 months adjustment period which can be used to hone Joshua's own game, rather than training for opponents weaknesses.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Hopefully I don't see you outside the gates. The teachers sent a letter home to parents saying to beware of a strange man who likes eyeing up 14 year old girls.


:lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Hopefully I don't see you outside the gates. The teachers sent a letter home to parents saying to beware of a strange man who likes eyeing up 14 year old girls.


#shotsfired


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> These two are warriors.





Mugsy said:


> Great fight. I dont see De Gale beating either of these in an eliminator if they call it.


I came on here hoping to see a bit of a RBR of how the fight went:lol:

I guess it was a quiet night


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I came on here hoping to see a bit of a RBR of how the fight went:lol:
> 
> I guess it was a quiet night


Site was down.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Site was down.


No, people just went to sleep.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Hopefully I don't see you outside the gates. The teachers sent a letter home to parents saying to beware of a strange man who likes eyeing up 14 year old girls.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Not that I'm defending Joshua's level of competition so far, but what good performances did Al Malcolm, Bruce Johnson, Andrew Gerrard, Steve Garber and Melvin Epps put in exactly? Who even were these guys?


Ishy explained it better than I could. It's a few pages back.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I don't think anyone would argue that these fights aren't mismatches. They clearly are, though the point is that mismatches at this early stage of a career when a fighter is adapting to the transition between the pro and amateur games is not a big deal.
> 
> Boxers starting their careers off slowly is just one of those things in boxing and I can see why it happens. Joshua would have just as easily beaten Sprott or Skelton in his debut as he beat Leo, but by doing that, you then face an issue because whilst these fights are easy now, fans always demand career progression and that can bring upon stumbling blocks at a later point. Beating Skelton in his first fight would have meant by his 10th, Joshua would be around British title level, however, beating Skelton in his 10th fight, means that it'll be 15 fights before Joshua is at British title level and when he is, he'll be a much better fighter who is more refined after additional months in the gym.
> 
> I'd have no issue with a fighter turning pro and facing 10 guys with losing records and to go to an extreme example, I've previously defended Wilder for his slow progression too. Yeah, it's annoying at times to see countless mismatches but it's not gone too far for it to be frustrating where Joshua is concerned, and I'm perfectly happy to see his development continue this way. He's capable of a lot more, sure, but whilst us fans tend to get impatient at times, it'd be doing a disservice to Joshua to rush him now and then regret it at a later point. Those involved, like Hearn and Sims, don't want to get to European level, come across an opponent Joshua isn't ready for and then kick themselves for not having an additional 6 months adjustment period which can be used to hone Joshua's own game, rather than training for opponents weaknesses.


All good points, but what did Saturday's opponent show us, or the man himself, about what Joshua can do? This was a former cruiser, who'd been stopped at the weight, and was horrendously ill-equipped to fight Joshua. He was fat, out-of-shape, had no advantages whatsoever, and got clobbered in a round without landing anything.

It was a waste of time. I'm not asking for a Skelton or a Sprott yet, but just someone who will actually throw shots back.


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

could argue a whizz head to sleep


----------

